# Roger, de Pink Floyd, sufre una encerrona en la CNN por ser pro Ruso... Pero ocurre algo maravilloso



## Azrael_II (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

No entiendo porque cuando las grandes potencias que actualmente como hijos de puta se pelan entre ellos, hay gente que saca la bandera de la paz, libertad, etc para defender a unos y a otros, cuando para los que manejan el cotarro los de las banderas son simples lechuginos peleles.


----------



## #SrLobo (8 Ago 2022)

los usanos con su egocentrismo son el pueblo más paleto que hay


----------



## Albion (8 Ago 2022)

Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de qué atrevida es la ignorancia.


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> los usanos con su egocentrismo son el pueblo más paleto que hay



Salvadores se creen


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Ago 2022)

Buen documento de mi cantante favorito. No podía fallarme.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ago 2022)

Alguien que trabaja en la satánica CNN ya es de base un psicópata, y no hay nada que hablar con psicópatas. El rockero cayó en la trampa.

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos

Lo de la amenaza nazi ya es para nota.

Mi veredicto: un psicópata, y uno que no se entera demasiado.


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Ago 2022)

Tiene toda la razón, pero eso mandar a tu oponente a leer es de estar intelectualmente muy derroido (nivel sálvame).


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Grande Rogers.


----------



## INE (8 Ago 2022)

Hombre, como que los muy amiguitos de USA de Arabia Saudi son grandes defensores de los derechos humanos. Qué gente más ridícula e infantil.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> los usanos con su egocentrismo son el pueblo más paleto que hay



No sólo eso, están convencidos de que son los buenos, los salvadores del mundo, los auténtico luchadores contra el mal, cuando son ellos los que van sembrando el mal.
Cuando le dices a un usano que todas las dictaduras de America latina fueron subvencionadas cuando no directamente instigadas por USA entran en shock


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Ago 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Tiene toda la razón, pero eso mandar a tu oponente a leer es de estar intelectualmente muy derroido (nivel sálvame).



Cuando alguien no aplica la lógica y el conocimiento debería leer más.

Si dices que 2+2 son 5 y no das ningún argumento, deberías leer matemática. El entrevistador está fuera de la realidad


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de *qué atrevida es la ignorancia.*




No es ignorancia, es psicopatía. Está mintiendo y disfruta con el engaño.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Alguien que trabaja en la satánica CNN ya es de base un psicópata, y no hay nada que hablar con psicópatas. El rockero cayó en la trampa.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es más sencillo, la gente se cree que está a nivel de "reyes y emperadores del mundo", ellos mandan y nosotros no queda obedecer o jodernos, pero algunos les gusta creerse toda la mierda que nos venden.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

El aguas es un progueton de mierda, si apoya a Rusia es tipo podemitas y no como nosotros por ser anti nwo.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Ago 2022)

Rogelio Aguas siempre a su puto aire.

Mis respetos.


----------



## toroloco (8 Ago 2022)

el kalbo acaba con lo de siempre cuando la cagan o no tienen que decir.......jijijijijiji.


----------



## Octubrista (8 Ago 2022)

En aquella generación de músicos, en especial los británicos, había gente culta y con formación.

Luego llegaron "otros" con lo justo para no cagarse encima. 

De los de ahora ni hablo.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (8 Ago 2022)

.
El de Pnk Floyd dice. que ‘*Taiwán pertenece a China’*, y el periodista se rie …… No entiendo, porque el panoli entrevistador saca estas risas…


es correcto, lo que dijo:

Para China, Taiwán sigue siendo ‘ su provincia’ rebelde.

solo 14 países tienen relaciones diplomaticas con Taiwán. I ninguna potencia, o país importante.

Relaciones diplomáticas con Taiwán
rojo-> países q reconocen independencia:*Guatemala*, *Belice, St.Lucia etc. etc, islas pequeñas….,Suazi( Africa) *….

Fuente irrefutable: *Ministerio de exteriores PL*






Otro fuente. Solo 14 países insignificantes reconocen Taiwán como independiente.








¿Qué países reconocen a Taiwán como Estado independiente? La escueta lista de 'enemigos declarados' de China


China rechaza las relaciones diplomáticas con todos los países que reconocen la independencia de Taipéi | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (8 Ago 2022)

Todos estos todavia no se han enterado que están jugando a policias y ladrones. Hoy te toca ser policia y mañana eres el ladrón, hoy eres el bueno y después el malo, pero al final los dos juegan al mismo juego y representan un papel. Hay alguien mas arriba que los ha puesto a jugar y manda sobre los dos.

Esto lo sabemos gracias a la operación covi19, lo que antes era una sospecha hoy es una certeza probada y verificada gracias a los microscopios.

Basta con mirar a un microscopio para ver lo que hay ahí y comprobar como nos han mentido y manipulado. Si nos han mentido en eso, con un poder que evidencia ser supranacional, ya que todos los paises, bloques geopolíticos, etc.., han participado en la farsa, ¿porque no nos van a estar mintiendo en todo lo demás?. Es mas, ¿porque no nos van a haber mentido con eso que llaman historia, ciencia, etc...?.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En aquella generación de músicos, en especial los británicos, había gente culta y con formación.
> 
> Luego llegaron "otros" con lo justo para no cagarse encima.
> 
> De los de ahora ni hablo.



Ahora unos tipos que se hacen pasar por músicos, TRAP , reguetón y demás mierdas, como Bad Bunny, no saben cantar de ninguna manera, lo hace todo una máquina, no saben música, no tocan instrumentos, no compone pero se forran. Todo es cuestión de saber vender la mierda, hay mucha gente encantada con la mierda.


----------



## TALEBIANO (8 Ago 2022)

Qué irritante es el entevistador. EEUU se metió en la IIGM por Pearl Harbour, y por qué tiene que meter al padre fallecido de Waters.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Ago 2022)

Y le ha faltado hablar de las 2 bombas atómicas, eso parece que es tabú allí 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (8 Ago 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Qué irritante es el entevistador. EEUU se metió en la IIGM por Pearl Harbour, y por qué tiene que meter al padre fallecido de Waters.



Es una técnica típica de manipulación de las personas, tratar de apelar a lo emocional y sentimental, para limitar la capacidad de racionamiento del afectado.

En los interrogatorios a; prisioneros, extorsionados, investigados, torturados, etc, se les menciona a familiares (hijos, padres, etc) para desmoronar la capacidad de aguante y resistencia.

Ese periodista no es tan ingenuo como parece, hace su papel con malicia, y tiene el encargo de desacreditar a Waters.




Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ahora unos tipos que se hacen pasar por músicos, TRAP , reguetón y demás mierdas, como Bad Bunny, no saben cantar de ninguna manera, lo hace todo una máquina, no saben música, no tocan instrumentos, no compone pero se forran. Todo es cuestión de saber vender la mierda, hay mucha gente encantada con la mierda.



Me viene a la mente el guitarrista de Queen que es Astrofísico:









Brian May - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





En aquellos tiempos, y entre aquellos músicos, había gente culta y leída, lo normal es que tengan capacidad crítica y no se dejen pastorear, como en el caso de Waters.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es una técnica típica de manipulación de las personas, tratar de apelar a lo emocional y sentimental, para limitar la capacidad de racionamiento del afectado.
> 
> En los interrogatorios a; prisioneros, extorsionados, investigados, torturados, etc, se les menciona a familiares (hijos, padres, etc) para desmoronar la capacidad de aguante y resistencia.
> 
> ...



Y coges músicos nórdicos de death metal y resultan que algunos tienen hasta años de conservatorio, por no hablar de cantantes de grujpos como nitgwhish, etc, con una voz y una formación tremenda. Lo del TRAP me parece un descojone, sobre todo cuando ves a "críticos youtubers musicales" diciendo que no es malo, es que no hay buenos interpretes o que fueron a un concierto y se dieron cuenta que no había tal, cuatro o 5 canciones de playback y poco más.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (8 Ago 2022)

_...cuando USA entró en la guerra (IIGM), la guerra ya estaba ganada._

jajaja ¡vaya golpe!


----------



## chortinator (8 Ago 2022)

Joder.la.amenaza nazi, pues con toda la dicyadura que estamos viviendo, me pregunto si ellos no serian los buenos, y tendrian razon sobre dicho pueblo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Alguien que trabaja en la satánica CNN ya es de base un psicópata, y no hay nada que hablar con psicópatas. El rockero cayó en la trampa.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos
> 
> ...



Es interesante porque el vídeo tenemos lo que denunciaba Adolfo:

-Por un lado un rojo tarao drogado hijo de puta pegando el discurso bolchevique

-Por el otro un judío simulando ser proamericano, pero en realidad por tema estrategico da voz y quiere que se oiga al rojo tarado, que es el discurso que le interesa.

Eso es el resumen del siglo pasado


----------



## trancos123 (8 Ago 2022)

Roger Waters siempre en el lado erróneo de la historia, os recuerdo que el subnormal este apoya a los independentistas.


----------



## Eudoxo (8 Ago 2022)

Tiene razón, pero solo le falta irse a vivir a China o a Rusia y seguir leyendo allí.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es una técnica típica de manipulación de las personas, tratar de apelar a lo emocional y sentimental, para limitar la capacidad de racionamiento del afectado.
> 
> En los interrogatorios a; prisioneros, extorsionados, investigados, torturados, etc, se les menciona a familiares (hijos, padres, etc) para desmoronar la capacidad de aguante y resistencia.
> 
> ...




Menuda tonteria decir que un roquero que tiene un título de Astrofísica tiene que tener cultura en otros aspectos... 

Yo conozco a astrofísicos y otros tipos de gentes de carrera con nombres variopintos y exóticos que de política o de geopolítica no sabían ni hacer 1+1...

Es más, generalmente yo diría que los de ciencias al ser más racionales son incapaces de entender muchas cosas que se escapan a ella...


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> los usanos con su egocentrismo son el pueblo más paleto que hay



Rozo mucho con ellos y son el pueblo más retrasado de la Tierra junto con los españoles. El español es ignorante, el usano es prepotente.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (8 Ago 2022)

Que grande.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ago 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Todos estos todavia no se han enterado que están jugando a policias y ladrones. Hoy te toca ser policia y mañana eres el ladrón, hoy eres el bueno y luego el malo,* pero al final los dos juegan al mismo juego y representan un papel. Hay alguien mas arriba que los ha puesto a jugar y manda sobre los dos.*
> 
> Esto lo sabemos gracias a la operación covi19, lo que antes era una sospecha hoy es una certeza probada y verificada gracias a los microscopios.
> 
> Basta con mirar a un microscopio para ver lo que hay ahí y comprobar como nos han mentido y manipulado. Si nos han mentido en eso, con un poder que evidencia ser supranacional, ya que todos han participado en la farsa, ¿porque no nos van a estar mintiendo en todo lo demás?. Es mas, ¿porque no nos van a haber mentido en eso que llaman historia, ciencia, etc...?.




Eso es aplicable a todos los campos:

Rusos y estadounidenses volverán a compartir misiones al espacio pese a la guerra en Ucrania


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Qué irritante es el entevistador. EEUU se metió en la IIGM por Pearl Harbour, y por qué tiene que meter al padre fallecido de Waters.



EE.UU. se metió en la IIGM con el pretexto de Pearl Harbour para destrozar a sus principales competidores industriales, Japón y Alemania, y tenerles sometidos.


----------



## Evander Holyfield (8 Ago 2022)

A los Estados Criminales de América cada día les resulta más difícil ocultar sus incontables fechorías y homicidios cometidos en apenas 200 años de historia. Muchos son los países que esperan la oportunidad de ajustar cuentas con esos criminales.


----------



## wililon (8 Ago 2022)

Grande waters. Hasta los huevos de la propaganda otanista.

Le acusaran de procomunista después de haber compuesto The Wall



Gorrino dijo:


> EE.UU. se metió en la IIGM con el pretexto de Pearl Harbour para destrozar a sus principales competidores industriales, Japón y Alemania, y tenerles sometidos.



Y porque veían peligrar la devolución de todos sus préstamos a los aliados


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de qué atrevida es la ignorancia.



Y un poco hp también, que esa peña de los mierdos son gentuza puesta ahí para ejecutar su papel de engaño y manipulación.


----------



## lostsoul242 (8 Ago 2022)

Que tenga que venir el creador de "Another Brick in the Wall" a explicar a los propagandistas la realidad de las cosas .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y un poco hp también, que esa peña de los mierdos son gentuza puesta ahí para ejecutar su papel de engaño y manipulación.







Es requisito fundamental ser un psicópata para poder ser un mercenario a sueldo de los mierdos de descomunicación


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Ago 2022)

(up)


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Y sumemos que llevan 70 años con el timo del dólar. El resto del mundo trabajando y ellos viviendo del cuento de su impresora.

Mucho se está tardando en poner las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## maxkuiper (8 Ago 2022)

En el tema de la vacunacion asesina forzosa tambien se porto.

A este no lo doblegan


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (8 Ago 2022)

Dejó al de CNN, casi tan descolocado como los Morenazis que habían usado su canción "The Wall", con la letra adaptada a su gusto claro, para acelerar el Golpe contra Evo Morales en Bolivia, hasta que Waters salió declarando en la prensa, su apoyo a este, expresándole el deseo de un corto exilio. 









Roger Waters respaldó a Evo Morales: "Hiciste un trabajo maravilloso, espero que tu exilio sea corto"


El músico grabó un video en el que saluda al mandatario, que se encuentra exiliado en México. "El mundo, la verdad y la historia están de tu lado", le dijo.




www.perfil.com


----------



## socrates99 (8 Ago 2022)

Que entidades subhumanas son los periodistas???
Bueno la mayoría claro,no todos


----------



## Faldo (8 Ago 2022)

Evander Holyfield dijo:


> A los Estados Criminales de América cada día les resulta más difícil ocultar sus incontables fechorías y homicidios cometidos en apenas 200 años de historia. Muchos son los países que esperan la oportunidad de ajustar cuentas con esos criminales.



A ellos les vale con ocultarlos a su propia población, lo que pensemos los demás, les da igual.


----------



## Adhoc (8 Ago 2022)

Mis dieses…


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

Bueno, no os emocionéis con el bueno de Roger que el tipo cree en el cambio climático y sus conciertos eran un desparrame absoluto contra Trump, llamándole cerdo y todo.


----------



## Octubrista (8 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Menuda tonteria decir que un roquero que tiene un título de Astrofísica tiene que tener cultura en otros aspectos...
> 
> Yo conozco a astrofísicos y otros tipos de gentes de carrera con nombres variopintos y exóticos que de política o de geopolítica no sabían ni hacer 1+1...
> 
> Es más, generalmente yo diría que los de ciencias al ser más racionales son incapaces de entender muchas cosas que se escapan a ella...



Brian May no es un rockero con un título de astronomía, es un astrónomo que hace música rock.

Confundes una titulación universitaria británica con una titulación española, que no necesariamente viene acompañada de poseer un mínimo cultural.

Esas titulaciones, y aún hoy, son estudios intelectualmente elitistas para los británicos.

Por desgracia, los españoles no podemos decir lo mismo de nuestras universidades.

May es doctor por la *Imperial College London *y no se lo regalaron, como a un Rodrigo Rato cualquiera.

Si hubieras leído y/o visto entrevistas a Brian May (y no hablo de lo relativo a la música) sabrías que es un hombre culto, además de tener una buena formación académica, y tiene buena capacidad didáctica para explicarse, podría haber sido un divulgador científico, perfectamente.

En España la gente se queda con la creencia de que un rockero es un "fumeta" del perfil de Ramoncin, el "universitario de la calle", cuando entre sus contemporáneos de otros países había personas realmente cultas.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Bueno, no os emocionéis con el bueno de Roger que el tipo cree en el cambio climático y sus conciertos eran un desparrame absoluto contra Trump, llamándole cerdo y todo.



Y luego negar que China trata mal a su propia gente... 

Pero bueno, lo cierto es que lecciones no podemos dar muchas.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo creo que es más sencillo, la gente se cree que está a nivel de "reyes y emperadores del mundo", ellos mandan y nosotros no queda obedecer o jodernos, pero algunos les gusta creerse toda la mierda que nos venden.



Buen reportaje dónde se pueden entrever los aires de grandeza y la miseria y muertes que generan todos los seres superiores.
La historia se repite más de la cuenta. Quién sabe si algún día se repetirá menos, no por haber aprendido, sino porque no quedarán mimbres.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Brian May no es un rockero con un título de astronomía, es un astrónomo que hace música rock.
> 
> Confundes una titulación universitaria británica con una titulación española, que no necesariamente viene acompañada de poseer un mínimo cultural.
> 
> ...




Se construyó su propia guitarra. Conocerás la historia.

Hay que tener en cuenta que al principio eran objetos caros y se regalaban en las familias con estudios. Elvis o Dylan u otros pobres tuvieron que triunfar con la acústica antes de acceder a una eléctrica.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Y luego negar que China trata mal a su propia gente...
> 
> Pero bueno, lo cierto es que lecciones no podemos dar muchas.



No es que niegue que China trata mal a su gente.
Lo que hace es responder a falacias lanzadas en un mierdo público.
Cuando el otro niega la mayor, de la WWII, de la OTAN liándola, del 11s porque no ha salido, pero fue la mecha para Irak y demás. 
Cuando no responde a nada y se ríe, como el hdp que es. Y lanza lo de China nazi....
¿De qué estamos hablando?
China ni va invadiendo y matando a los demás.
¿No será eso peor?
No es todo como lo pintan además. Que se lo pregunten a los holandeses, canadienses o italianos, sin ir más lejos en el tiempo. En sus supuestas democracias. Les obligan a pincharse o te arruino. A dejar tu negocio de agricultor o te arruino....
Ese es el punto. La jeta de los mercenarios de los mierdos, herramienta para llevar a "los ciudadanos libres" al matadero como borregos.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Brian May no es un rockero con un título de astronomía, es un astrónomo que hace música rock.
> 
> Confundes una titulación universitaria británica con una titulación española, que no necesariamente viene acompañada de poseer un mínimo cultural.
> 
> ...



No he dicho que los rockeros sean idiotas, puedes mirarlo en mi comentario... 

Lo que digo es que sumar rockero+carrera no es siempre algo positivo... 

Y aun así, tengo amigos que han estudiado en Inglaterra y Estados Unidos algunos en universidades de renombre a los que la política les importa un pimiento, viven encapsulados en sus intereses... 

Una carrera no te da cultura salvo en un campo concreto... 
Otra cosa es que un universitario, en general viene de una familia con recursos económicos y con un germen social familiar con cierta educación que empapa a sus participantes... 

La cultura se adquiere con el interés, no se trata de empinar los codos en un pupitre sino en entender...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (8 Ago 2022)

Tiene razón en la mayoria de cosas, pero tiene que admitir que China ha masacrado a su pueblo, sistematicamente.


----------



## Faldo (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> No es que niegue que China trata mal a su gente.
> Lo que hace es responder a falacias lanzadas en un mierdo público.
> Cuando el otro niega la mayor, de la WWII, de la OTAN liándola, del 11s porque no ha salido, pero fue la mecha para Irak y demás.
> Cuando no responde a nada y se ríe, como el hdp que es. Y lanza lo de China nazi....
> ...



Lo que pasa es que la historia de Rusia y Ucrania es mas compleja que decir solo que la OTAN los estaba amenazando. Rusia tiene intereses en Ucrania y lo de la OTAN les ha venido bien como escusa.

Lo de China como dices, lo de sacar que maltrata a la población porque patatas.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (8 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Tiene razón en la mayoria de cosas, pero tiene que admitir que China ha masacrado a su pueblo, sistematicamente.



Y traficado con los órganos de los reos sistemáticamente, generando una industria de presos necesaria para cubrir la demanda.

Pero es que ya me da igual, solo puedes predicar con el ejemplo, y tal y cómo tenemos la casa y el barrio, mejor nos callamos.


----------



## asakopako (8 Ago 2022)

Otro hijo de puta. Todos los que apoyan a Rusia son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Cuncas (8 Ago 2022)

Sí claro, Roger... China es maravillosa, con sus campos de reeducación, sus cámaras con reconocimiento facial en cada esquina para controlar el más mínimo movimento y la más mínima interacción entre los ciudadanos, hipercensura en internet, y no nos olvidemos de su policía política que hace que cada uno de tus vecinos sea un agente del gobierno que te vigila para denunciarte si ve cualquier conducta "antisistema"... Los anglo-useños serán unos sociópatas genocidas hijos de puta, eso no lo niego, pero no me vendas China como el paraíso en la Tierra que no cuela.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El aguas es un progueton de mierda, si apoya a Rusia es tipo podemitas y no como nosotros por ser anti nwo.



Aún así tiene razón en cómo ha expuesto todo.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (8 Ago 2022)

A Roger se le ha olvidado comentar "La guerra del opio".


----------



## Cuncas (8 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> A Roger se le ha olvidado comentar "La guerra del opio", donde millones de indios murieron por culpa de los liberadores ingleses.



La guerra del opio fue contra China, a lo que tú te refieres es a la guerra de la independencia India y a las posteriores represalias solapadas como la hambruna de bengala provocadas por parte de los genocidas anglos boicoteando al nuevo gobierno independiente indio.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que la historia de Rusia y Ucrania es mas compleja que decir solo que la OTAN los estaba amenazando. Rusia tiene intereses en Ucrania y lo de la OTAN les ha venido bien como escusa.
> 
> Lo de China como dices, lo de sacar que maltrata a la población porque patatas.



Claro, lo de Ucrania y Rusia viene de lejos y es complejo. Tanto como que son hermanos históricamente, fue territorio ruso, y toda la historia de la revolución que les metieron y las decisiones que se fueron tomando, etc.
Pero que estén vendiendo la moto de invasión nene malo, y que se salten lo que hicieron en 2014 y todos los asesinatos que llevan, más la presión de la OTAN, etc.
Que no digan que el objetivo es debilitar a Rusia. Que oculten que el cómico títere lo pusieron ellos.
Que ellos sí que tenían derecho a cepillarse a Yugoslavia. Esas son muertes sanas. Irak, Libia, Yemen, ....
Si es que es un no parar.
Bueno, aquí también hemos pillado, empezando por el 11m sin ir más lejos y la que nos están liando...

Todo propaganda y mentiras.
Van a por los recursos y el poder, matando.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

Hombre, Roger da un argumento muy bueno, pero desbarra completamente cuando dice que los chinos no han matado a su propia gente. ¡No me jodas! Al fin y al cabo acusa al entrevistador de lo mismo que hace él. Ver las cosas desde su punto de vista.









Exterminio de gorriones en China - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_ Supuestamente se obtendría más toneladas de grano al desaparecer un ave que se alimentaba de ellos. El ave fue prácticamente extinguida de China pero su desaparición provocó la aparición de plagas de insectos —como la langosta— que asolaron los cultivos siendo uno de los detonantes de la Gran Hambruna China y obligando al gobierno chino a rectificar la decisión importando gorriones desde la URSS. A día de hoy no se han recuperado las poblaciones de gorriones previas al exterminio _

Ahora resulta que Mao era un filántropo, un Santo, un hombre que luchaba por su pueblo. No me jodáis.


----------



## corolaria (8 Ago 2022)

Roger Waters antes hacía rock progresivo. Y del bueno: llevó a Pink Floyd a lo más alto a todos los niveles, tanto creativos como comerciales.
Ahora se ha quedado en un progre más que sólo hace panfletos de multimillonario que lava su conciencia y se contradice constantemente con sus actos. Lo mismito que le ha pasado a Peter Gabriel.
Artistas de su nivel no deberían meterse en jardines que les son ajenos, más que nada porque el arte no está para hacer política y porque cualquiera con un mínimo de experiencia ya sabe la fuerza que siempre han gobernado el mundo: Money.
Pero él, después de haber escrito la canción en uno de los discos más vendidos de la historia, parece haberlo olvidado.

Y esto lo dice alguien que aún sigue admirando y escuchando la época de buena música que hicieron ambos artistas.


----------



## UpSpain (8 Ago 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Buen documento de mi cantante favorito. No podía fallarme.



Cantante?? Será músico no? El cantante era Gilmour


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de qué atrevida es la ignorancia.



No creo que sea un caso de ignorancia. Es nada mas que un mercenario de los mass media, representa un papel y para tratar de desprestigiar al invitado recurre a las sonrisitas de suficiencia.


----------



## Ufo (8 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Sí claro, Roger... China es maravillosa, con sus campos de reeducación, sus cámaras con reconocimiento facial en cada esquina para controlar el más mínimo movimento y la más mínima interacción entre los ciudadanos, hipercensura en internet, y no nos olvidemos de su policía política que hace que cada uno de tus vecinos sea un agente del gobierno que te vigila para denunciarte si ve cualquier conducta "antisistema"... Los anglo-useños serán unos sociópatas genocidas hijos de puta, eso no lo niego, pero no me vendas China como el paraíso en la Tierra que no cuela.



No han invadido irak.... Ya son mejores que los anglos y su guerra de liberación para robar petroleo


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Hombre, Roger da un argumento muy bueno, pero desbarra completamente cuando dice que los chinos no han matado a su propia gente. ¡No me jodas! Al fin y al cabo acusa al entrevistador de lo mismo que hace él. Ver las cosas desde su punto de vista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es que los mercenarios de la propaganda se ríen de la historia y los argumentos. Sólo hacen que espetar porquería y darle bombo.
El otro no es que lo niegue, es una conversación en vivo y harto de las mentiras y risas del otro, que no hace más que escabullirse de cada argumento, en ese momento le dice eso. Porque no es el tema.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> El tema es que los mercenarios de la propaganda se ríen de la historia y los argumentos. Sólo hacen que espetar porquería y darle bombo.
> El otro no es que lo niegue, es una conversación en vivo y harto de las mentiras y risas del otro, que no hace más que escabullirse de cada argumento, en ese momento le dice eso. Porque no es el tema.



Si no defiendo al entrevistador, que da un ascazo de aquí a las ganímedes, pero que tampoco defienda a China porque hijos de puta exterminadores ha habido y hay en todos los bandos, y ellos están en lo más alto de la lista. Lo que me jode es posicionarse siempre con unos u otros. Si los dos bandos son hijos de puta criminales pues se dice y punto.


----------



## Cognome (8 Ago 2022)

Jaja patético el Roger. No seáis ingenuos, este tío tenía padres comunistas, y él obviamente lo es. Adora los países sudamericanos y sus dictaduras rojas, porque es lo que a él le gustaría para Europa; está tan traumatizado que cualquier país, que lo haya sido lo defiende a muerte como Rusia o China.

Maduro le regaló una guitarra y todo por defenderlo y apoyarlo, no os penséis que los motivos para apoyar Rusia son los mismos que los vuestros.
Lo que desea para Europa es lo mismo que la Cuba del Fidel, la Venezuela del Chávez, etc.

Obviamente cualquier país capitalista es el demonio para el, no le importa una mierda la objetividad de lo que haya hecho bien o mal, cualquier país, sólo si son de su cuerda ( que entonces lo han hecho todo bien) o no (son el demonio).

Extrañamente en sus conciertos realiza gestos autoritarios puños en alto, brazos arriba extasiado con las masas, un flipado traumatizado de niño por su padre y madre.


----------



## Cuncas (8 Ago 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> No han invadido irak.... Ya son mejores que los anglos y su guerra de liberación para robar petroleo



No han invadido Irak pero tienen campos de concentración y de tortura para "disidentes políticos", entiéndase como disidente político a todo aquel que traga con las imposiciones del régimen comunista de mierda.






Los sacerdotes católicos son torturados para que se unan a la Iglesia Patriótica durante la epidemia


Los sacerdotes católicos de la diócesis de Mindong, están pidiendo ayuda urgente, ya que el Gobierno chino comenzó a recurrir a la tortura mientras los presiona para que se unan a la Asociación Patriótica Católica China.




es.bitterwinter.org





Claro que el silencio y condescendencia del Vaticano usurpado por parte del sumo chamán pachamamón de mierda de bergoglio tampoco ayuda.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Madre mia como humilla al puto calvo de los cojones. Es que los calvoa siempre lamiendo las botas del poder.

Ningun lider mundial que se precie son calvos. Los calvos estan con la marca del rebaño.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Ago 2022)

Un personaje de la farándula informado y que, además, utiliza la cabeza. Una rareza, vaya.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (8 Ago 2022)

Libertadores, dice el puto calvo de mierda.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Jaja patético el Roger. No seáis ingenuos, este tío tenía padres comunistas, y él obviamente lo es. Adora los países sudamericanos y sus dictaduras rojas, porque es lo que a él le gustaría para Europa; está tan traumatizado que cualquier país, que lo haya sido lo defiende a muerte como Rusia o China.
> 
> Maduro le regaló una guitarra y todo por defenderlo y apoyarlo, no os penséis que los motivos para apoyar Rusia son los mismos que los vuestros.
> Lo que desea para Europa es lo mismo que la Cuba del Fidel, la Venezuela del Chávez, etc.
> ...



Jojojo nunca te cansas de mamar rabo de Soros???


----------



## jkaza (8 Ago 2022)

En este floro cada día hay más tontos. En el ignore ya no me cabe tanto imbécil que habla de rojos, progres y comunistas...

Ej keeeee loh americanoh se arrejuntaron con los comunihtah pa´ convatir contra jitler keeeeee era mu maloh. Perooooo loh comunihtah son roho i pogreeeh keee eso no eh capitalihmo


----------



## Ufo (8 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> No han invadido Irak pero tienen campos de concentración y de tortura para "disidentes políticos", entiéndase como disidente político a todo aquel que traga con las imposiciones del régimen comunista de mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen algo como Guantanamo?? Pues eso....


----------



## Cognome (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Jojojo nunca te cansas de mamar rabo de Soros???



No te cansas de mamar tú el de Mao Tse Tung? No has leído una mierda.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (8 Ago 2022)

Los americanos libertadores de la segunda guerra mundial...
En una conversación donde el otro interlocutor te suelta esa gilipollez de BUENOS Y MALOS, demasiado educado ha sido roger en mandarlo a leer y no a pastar.
Es que ni con lo de iraq ha reculado el puto calvo. Le podía estar meando biden encima y no darse cuenta.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Toda la mierda de famosos deberían de tener una bala en la cabeza.

Este es un charlatán que repite la misma mierda que otros como si fuera inteligente.

No tiene ni puta idea.

Alguna vez habeis visto a un famoso sacarte datos después de haber leido 4 libros? No. Solo repiten las mismas chorradas y rumores que el cuñado del bar paco de la esquina.

*Voy a empezar desmantelar su mierda teoría con el hecho claro de que si China y Rusia recibieran ataques terroristas de los talibanes y Al-qaeda anualmente, llegando hasta hacer atentados contra sus lideres (Xi Ji Ping y Putin) estos invadirían Iraq y todo lo que quedase estuviese entre Iraq y ellos.*

En cuanto a los de los misiles nucleares recordemos que hay bombas nucleares en Kaliningrado.

En cuanto a lo de Taiwan, Taiwan no es parte de China. De hecho TAIWAN ERA EL DUEÑO DE TODA CHINA. Nunca los comunistas conquistaron Taiwan.

*En cuanto a las culpas sobre Taiwan de Usa... de hecho USA ha tenido culpa de nada. Los comunistas comenzaron una guerra civil en medio de una guerra contra Japón. Estados Unidos estaba ayudando al gobierno de China a luchar contra los japoneses cuando los oportunistas comunistas comenzaron a atacar a su propio gobierno lo que por cierto de no ser por estados unidos podría haber provocado que Japón ganase la guerra. 

En cuanto a que Rusia fue el ganador de la segunda guerra mundial y que los japoneses se habrían rendido frente a los soviéticos... los rusos perdieron 20 millones de militares contra Hitler. El 20% de su población. Estados Unidos mató a cientos de miles de soldados japoneses tan sólo en Filipinas y Estados Unidos tenía mejor equipamiento que los soviéticos. El territorio de Estados Unidos no vió ningun invasor. Es altamente probable que los soviéticos tuviesen muchísimas dificultades para ganar contra Japón si USA no se hubiese metido en la guerra. 








A Pynk Floid le pagan en renmibi*


----------



## elbaranda (8 Ago 2022)

Hace poco hizo un concierto contra la malvada ultraderecha, incluyendo a Putin, Bolsonaro o Trump

Waters veleta que busca aplauso facil



Aviso de redirección




Señor Waters, en que quedamos , es Trump el malo o es Biden y el Pedocrata?


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ago 2022)

un follarojos.
antinazis.

no tiene ni puta idea
pero le admito que entiene lo de la accion reaccion con Rusia

me molesta su opinion con lo de Taiwan
Taiwan no es la China comunista.


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

Jajaja qué putto comunista ASQUEROSO


----------



## Khazario (8 Ago 2022)

Libertadores...menudos hijos de la gran puta. 
Llevan en la sangre de esa isla infecta del Reino Unido la aniquilación, y erradicación de seres humanos desde que salieron de una puta célula y me va a venir este hijo de puta con gafas a decirme que son libertadores.
Creo que hoy por hoy quedan pocos países donde esos anglosionistas no hayan matado.


----------



## Cuncas (8 Ago 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Tienen algo como Guantanamo?? Pues eso....



Pues sí, los chinos tienen también guantánamos, con la diferencia de que los que están en campos de concentración chinos sufriendo torturas que les ocasionan la muerte no son ni siquiera supuestos terroristas asesinos, sino que son gente que ha hablado mal del gobierno chino en redes sociales, que ha filtrado información al extranjero sobre los desmanes del régimen chino contra su población, o que quieren seguir practicando su religión librementente como es el caso de los católicos chinos...

Así que, pues eso, que los anglos y los chinos, y si me descuido también los rusitos, son la misma mierda... El que tiene que leer también un poquito es Rogelito... porque que a estas alturas me quiera vender que los comunistas son margaritos... pues va a ser que no...


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Ago 2022)

Ingles diciendo que los rusos los liberaron de los malvados nazis, yankee calbo de mierda diciendo que usa se metio en la guerra por pearl harbour, se pueden ir a tomar por culo los dos a aprender historia


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Libertadores...menudos hijos de la gran puta.
> Llevan en la sangre de esa isla infecta del Reino Unido la aniquilación, y erradicación de seres humanos desde que salieron de una puta célula y me va a venir este hijo de puta con gafas a decirme que son libertadores.
> Creo que hoy por hoy quedan pocos países donde esos anglosionistas no hayan matado.



Calla un poco puto GUARRO que sin los ingleses americanos y judíos España sería Rumanía hijo de puta


----------



## skinnyemail (8 Ago 2022)

Yo debo ser un poco de cada.

Odio a USA por ser pro OTAN y China por ser comunistas


----------



## Ufo (8 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Pues sí, los chinos tienen también guantánamos, con la diferencia de que los que están en campos de concentración chinos no son terroristas asesinos sino que son gente que ha hablado mal del gobierno chino en redes sociales, que ha filtrado información al extranjero sobre los desmanes del régimen chino contra su población, o que quieren seguir practicando su religión librementente como es el caso de los católicos chinos...
> 
> Así que pues eso, que los anglos y los chinos, y si me descuido los rusitos, son la misma mierda... El que tiene que leer también un poquito es rogelito... porque que a estas alturas me quiera vender que los comunistas son margaritos... pues va a ser que no...



Claroooo eso no son asesino y los de Guantanamo si.... Si los anglos quieren guerra con China que vayan ellos


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Toda la mierda de famosos deberían de tener una bala en la cabeza.
> 
> Este es un charlatán que repite la misma mierda que otros como si fuera inteligente.
> 
> ...



Tienes las rodillas en carne viva de mamar polla rabinica. Soros debe estar muy orgulloso de un goyim como tu jajajajajajaa


----------



## Khazario (8 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Calla un poco puto GUARRO que sin los ingleses americanos y judíos España sería Rumanía hijo de puta



Guarra será tu puta madre. Vete a mamar pollas de judíos y anglos que te va a sentar bien su semen hijo de la grandisima puta. Me cago en tus putos muertos sionistas y en toda tu puta descendencia de bienvenido mr Marshall


----------



## corolaria (8 Ago 2022)

*Get Your Filthy Hands off my Desert

Quita Tus Sucias Manos De Mi Desierto*





Brezhnev took Afghanistan

Brezhenev tomó Afganistán,

Begin took Beirut

Begin tomó Beirut,

Galtieri took the Union Jack

Galtieri tomó la banderda del Reino Unido;

And Maggie, over lunch one day

y Maggie, un día, después del almuerzo,

Took a cruiser with all hands



tomó un crucero con todos sus hombres,

Apparently, to make him give it back

aparentemente, para hacérselo regresar.



*Pink Floyd* : *The Final Cut*, *1983*

Letra: *Roger Waters*



Aunque la traducción no sea para tirar cohetes, parece que entonces no opinaba lo mismo.

Por eso digo que cuando un artista empieza a hacer propaganda o hacer política con sus obras y declaraciones, debería sentarse un rato y ponerse a pensar en crear algo nuevo.


----------



## The near is end (8 Ago 2022)

Hay que tener la capacidad de una AMEBA para tener esa sonrisita de condescendencia con Roger Waters. Tiene este GENIO sus claroscuros, como todos los tenemos, pero es un auténtico monstruo y leyenda viva de la música, y junto con Gilmour firmaron una de las bandas más escuchadas de la Historia ( sino la más, entre músicos y no músicos es la favorita de muchísima gente). Puedes o no estar de acuerdo, pero como periodista, respeta y no te rias de un tío al que no le llegas ni a la suela de los zapatos, pedazo de gilipollas. Esto es para que veais que "periodistas" de ésta calaña hay en todos lados, no sólo en España, aunque ya lo sabiamos por otro lado.


----------



## mordoriana (8 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Calla un poco puto GUARRO que sin los ingleses americanos y judíos España sería Rumanía hijo de puta




Pues no vamos mucho mejor q Rumania. La verdad


----------



## Kenshiro (8 Ago 2022)

Vomitando la propaganda putineja cual subnormal, tenía que ser el ídolo del foro. Mal cantante, peor ser humano.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (8 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> La guerra del opio fue contra China, a lo que tú te refieres es a la guerra de la independencia India y a las posteriores represalias solapadas como la hambruna de bengala provocadas por parte de los genocidas anglos boicoteando al nuevo gobierno independiente indio.



Si, se me mezclaron, ambas guerras tienen relación. El opio lo pantaban en la India, igual que el Té, que tanto daño hizo a la población local. El opio se lo vendian a los chinos, un mercado enorme, pero donde estaba prohibido.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Tienes las rodillas en carne viva de mamar polla rabinica. Soros debe estar muy orgulloso de un goyim como tu jajajajajajaa



Lo que yo hago es informarme y luego opinar, no chupar polla de anarquista izquierdistaderechista todo el día.


----------



## Miomio (8 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ahora unos tipos que se hacen pasar por músicos, TRAP , reguetón y demás mierdas, como Bad Bunny, no saben cantar de ninguna manera, lo hace todo una máquina, no saben música, no tocan instrumentos, no compone pero se forran. Todo es cuestión de saber vender la mierda, hay mucha gente encantada con la mierda.



Saliendonos totalmente de tema, decir que Bad Bunny canta bien (buen control de la voz, entonación, buen registro, etc), otra cosa es que tenga un estilo que sea como es y que sea lo que le mole, lo que se lleva o lo que le ponga las lentejas en el plato; pero bueno, eso es cosa de la industria musical.

Lo digo porque he tenido ocasión de escucharlo en directo y sin efectos y tengo afición al canto. 

Luego ya como persona y si es culto o inculto eso ya será cosa de él.


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Guarra será tu puta madre. Vete a mamar pollas de judíos y anglos que te va a sentar bien su semen hijo de la grandisima puta. Me cago en tus putos muertos sionistas y en toda tu puta descendencia de bienvenido mr Marshall



Calla GUARRO puto lumpen asqueroso pobre de mierda


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si no defiendo al entrevistador, que da un ascazo de aquí a las ganímedes, pero que tampoco defienda a China porque hijos de puta exterminadores ha habido y hay en todos los bandos, y ellos están en lo más alto de la lista. Lo que me jode es posicionarse siempre con unos u otros. Si los dos bandos son hijos de puta criminales pues se dice y punto.



Ya sé que no lo defiendes.
Como también creo que el entrevistado no defiende a China en ese aspecto.
Lo que comento es que en lugar de poner el foco en el tema en cuestión del que se esté hablando, siempre están estos mentecatos a sueldo tirando de falacia e intentando trasladar la conversación y al interlocutor al fango. Y de esta forma, evitar argumentar y tratar el fondo del asunto, mediante el juego sucio, el engaño y la manipulación.

Este ejemplo es muy bueno, porque el hdp no sólo va lanzando acusaciones sin entrar en contra argumentos de ningún tipo, sino que además se está riendo con todo el desprecio hacia el interlocutor que sí se lo toma en serio, y se está riendo también de todas las víctimas de, en este caso, todos esos conflictos bélicos que han ido saliendo en la conversación.

Son unos hdp, porque esa forma de actuar es muy utilizada y tiene gran parte de culpa de que los que la lían puedan llevar a cabo sus guerras.
Si la población fuera consciente de estás tácticas otro gallo les cantaría y todos saldríamos mejor parados.

Y eso es lo que quería dejar negro sobre blanco para quien lo lea.
No era nada hacia ti, simplemente me apoyé en tu comentario.


----------



## Khazario (8 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Calla GUARRO puto lumpen asqueroso pobre de mierda



Lo dicho, a mamar pollas anglosionistas. Es para lo que tu puta madre te defecó


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Lo que yo hago es informarme y luego opinar, no chupar polla de anarquista izquierdistaderechista todo el día.



Pero si repites todas las tontadas de la propaganda otanista. No te da verguenza estar apoyando el discurso de un pais ultraprogre y mason??


----------



## Oteador (8 Ago 2022)

Pero que encerrona, si al Roger le gustan más estos saraos que a un tonto un lapiz

por cierto, es prorruso pero no proputin? O ha cambiado de opinión








“La invasión de Ucrania es el acto de un gánster”: Roger Waters


En su canal de YouTube, el músico británico Roger Waters –compositor de los más importantes álbumes del mítico grupo de rock Pink Floyd– publicó un vi...




www.elcolombiano.com












Roger Waters llama a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin "el acto de un mafioso"


Roger Waters por fin se pronuncia ante la situación en Ucrania




es.rollingstone.com












“Está avivando el fuego en Ucrania”: Roger Waters califica a Biden de criminal de guerra


Además, Roger Waters defendió a Rusia de los ataques y expresó que todo se debía a la acción de la OTAN.




www.eldesconcierto.cl












Roger Waters: "¡Trump es un idiota! Todo el mundo sabe que lo es"


El bajista de Pink Floyd no es precisamente fan del POTUS.




www.esquire.com






Menudo cacao tiene el abuelito, ni Sniffy Joe


----------



## revisa esos digitos (8 Ago 2022)

Joder los GUSAnos con el puto comodín de la 2GM. Se cree el calvorota que si esos americanos supieran cómo iba a acabar Occidente 80 años despues, hubieran desembarcado en Europa? Japon quedaría arrasada, pero desde luego que habrian llegado a algun tipo de entendimiento con Alemania antes que los rusos, por mucho que a Churchill le ardiera el culo.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, aparte de todas las guerras que han liado, juego sucio, magnicidios (incluyendo los que han hecho aquí), trampas con la moneda, etc.
No dudaron en tirar bombas atómicas a población civil a la primera que tuvieron ocasión.
Desautorizados de por vida para dar lecciones.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Por cierto, aparte de todas las guerras que han liado, juego sucio, magnicidios (incluyendo los que han hecho aquí), trampas con la moneda, etc.
> No dudaron en tirar bombas atómicas a población civil a la primera que tuvieron ocasión.
> Desautorizados de por vida para dar lecciones.



Ademas en documentales que he visto sobre ese episodio, JAPON YA ESTABA DERROTADO, no hacia falta para nada tirar esas bombas. 
Solo fue un despliegue brutal y sadico de USA para que se enterara todo el mundo de la clase de gentuza que eran.


----------



## McCoy (8 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> .
> El de Pnk Floyd dice. que ‘*Taiwán pertenece a China’*, y el periodista se rie …… No entiendo, porque el panoli entrevistador saca estas risas…
> 
> 
> ...



Estos son los países que consideran el gobierno legítimo de china el del RPC.

Ahora bien, la mayoría de países consideran a tw un territorio independiente de facto y permiten organimos que actúan como embajadas, permiten la entrada con pasaporte taiwanes (que no necesita visado en Europa cuando el chino sí), etc...

La mayoría de la comunidad internacional está por mantener el statu quo, que es dejar a china reclamar lo que quiera pero seguir teniendo relacionaes con taiwan de forma independiente.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El aguas es un progueton de mierda, si apoya a Rusia es tipo podemitas y no como nosotros por ser anti nwo.



Va siendo hora de que alguien te diga que eres bastante faltón, lo cual no es excesivamente malo. Pero lo que te va haciendo falta escuchar es que eres además bastante gilipollas.


----------



## Poseidón (8 Ago 2022)

Si no me equivoco tambien estuvo en contra de las medidas covid y demas mierdas ilegales.

Un grande!


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Lo dicho, a mamar pollas anglosionistas. Es para lo que tu puta madre te defecó



Que te calles guarro infecto parásito de mierda fracasado guarro hijo de puta. Y esta PUTA también @cora1 que es otra perra guarra de mierda habría que liquidaros a todos los putos rojos y fachas de mierda


----------



## TALEBIANO (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> EE.UU. se metió en la IIGM con el pretexto de Pearl Harbour para destrozar a sus principales competidores industriales, Japón y Alemania, y tenerles sometidos.



A mí me parece un buen ptetexto.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Ago 2022)

yo creo que la encerrona se la ha puesto la propia CNN

buena entrevista, ha leido el foro el Pink Floyler


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

Para que os hagáis una idea de la rata comunista asesina que es Roger Waters, dijo que en Venezuela hay democracia.

Es el Willy Toledo inglés.









Roger Waters dice que en Venezuela hay democracia y estallan las redes - noesfm


Roger Waters, uno de los motores principales de Pink Floyd, convulsionó las redes sociales al emitir opiniones desorientadas sobre la realidad venezolana




noesfm.com


----------



## TALEBIANO (8 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Cantante?? Será músico no? El cantante era Gilmour



No, cantaban los dos.


----------



## Sephiroth (8 Ago 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Tiene toda la razón, pero eso mandar a tu oponente a leer es de estar intelectualmente muy derroido (nivel sálvame).



Es lo que hay que hacer en una discusión.
No se puede discutir sobre cosas que no son.
Si una de las partes no sabe de lo que se discute, se debe callar y aprender por humildad y honestidad.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Ago 2022)

El Roger Waters, además de ser un progretón anti-Trump nauseabundo, va y tiene el cuajo de decir que "los rusos ya iban a ganar y liberar europa sin vostros.

Pero pedazo de PALETO EN TORRE DE CRISTAL, que el Plan de Prestamo y Arriendo de los USA les salvó el culo a lso sovieticos contra Hitler, que hubiera pasado hasta la cocina (los Urales) si no llega a haber sdio por esas ayudas, RECONOCIDO POR EL PROPIO KRUSCHEV. 

Y encima tiene el cuajo de ir mandando a otros a "leer mas".

PD: Nada de lo que acabo de decir hace menos turbio a Zelensky y todo el tema antiruso.


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> El Roger Waters, además de ser un progretón anti-Trump nauseabundo, va y tiene el cuajo de decir que "los rusos ya iban a ganar y liberar europa sin vostros.
> 
> Pero pedazo de PALETO EN TORRE DE CRISTAL, que el Plan de Prestamo y Arriendo de los USA les salvó el culo a lso sovieticos contra Hitler, que hubiera pasado hasta la cocina (los Urales) si no llega a haber sdio por esas ayudas, RECONOCIDO POR EL PROPIO KRUSCHEV.
> 
> ...



Es un rojazo progre analfabeto de manual hijo de clase alta de los que se hacen los modernos de drogas y solidario anti capitalista por defender al pobre y el obrero siendo millonario.

Es escoria.


----------



## Vana Kala (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tblls (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Ambos tiene razón y la conclusión es que todos son unos interesados demagogos. Nadie se puede clasificar de santo. Ni usa ni Rusia ni China ni nadie


----------



## UpSpain (8 Ago 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> No, cantaban los dos.



Cierto, pero Roger cantaba mucho peor y en menos canciones, poniendo voces raras como hablando (como en The wall), no era como digamos lennon/mccartney. Su aportación era más en composición y letras

por cierto siempre ha sido un rojo de mierda y un subnormal


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Va siendo hora de que alguien te diga que eres bastante faltón, lo cual no es excesivamente malo. Pero lo que te va haciendo falta escuchar es que eres además bastante gilipollas.



Tira a comer pollas hijo de puta, si te mola el aguas de mierda haz cola para comérsela.


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> por cierto siempre ha sido un rojo de mierda y un subnormal



Exacto. Es un rojo de postureo hijo de papá de clase alta.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (8 Ago 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Roger Waters siempre en el lado erróneo de la historia, os recuerdo que el subnormal este apoya a los independentistas.



Pero no a los de Taiwán


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tira a comer pollas hijo de puta, si te mola el aguas de mierda haz cola para comérsela.



Gilipollas.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Ya se echaban muy de menos las voces de gentes creativas cuestionando los discursos dominantes, salvo casos aislados que por supuesto están pagando condena en la cárcel del ostracismo.
Bravo por el Sr. Waters.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Roger Waters siempre en el lado erróneo de la historia, os recuerdo que el subnormal este apoya a los independentistas.



Si consideras que es mentira lo que dice en el video, refútalo. Una persona puede estar errada en alguna de sus opiniones; de hecho es de lo más común. Es el mismo caso de Assange si es como dices, pero eso no invalida lo bueno que hizo. Así es que, venga, di por qué está equivocado.


----------



## kdjdw (8 Ago 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Ya se echaban muy de menos las voces de gentes creativas cuestionando los discursos dominantes, salvo casos aislados que por supuesto están pagando condena en la cárcel del ostracismo.
> Bravo por el Sr. Waters.



Rojo de mierda a la puta cuneta hijoputa


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Rusia invade país soberano matando a decenas de miles de civiles con armas prohibidas y China planea hacer lo mismo bajo amenazas constantes de ambos regímenes comunistas de destruir el mundo.
> 
> *Los putincels:*
> 
> "Pero esjhj que Iraaaaak!!"



Taiwan no es un pais. A ver si os enterais los tragalefas masivas de Anglosion. Como tampoco lo es el Tibet,Cacaluña, Pais Vasco, etc.


----------



## TALEBIANO (8 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Cierto, pero Roger cantaba mucho peor y en menos canciones, poniendo voces raras como hablando (como en The wall), no era como digamos lennon/mccartney. Su aportación era más en composición y letras
> 
> por cierto siempre ha sido un rojo de mierda y un subnormal



Llegaba a notas más altas que Gilmour. Para mí las voces que hace en The Wall son impresionantes, no solamente habla, canta en muchas, y le da el toque raro, de locura, que ese disco necesita.


----------



## pandillero (8 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No es ignorancia, es psicopatía. Está mintiendo y disfruta con el engaño.



A lo mejor tiene algo que ver que Michael Smerconish, el presentador que no periodista, sea judío como la gran mayoría de los presentadores de la TV y radio norteamericanos, el resto son lacayos negros, y no es que yo este de acuerdo con Roger Waters en este asunto, pero Waters siempre se a posicionado en contra del estado artificial de falsos judíos de Israel propiedad de la familia Rothschild entre otros.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

Ya fue honesto también con su música, y ya denunciaba bien joven los destrozos del sistema educativo impuesto por los poderosos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Gilipollas.



Sigue comiendo pollas y no me pies o vas pal ignore, cosa q seguramente hagas como el 95% de retrasados jajaja


----------



## Cuncas (8 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> por cierto siempre ha sido un rojo de mierda y un subnormal



Cierto pero es curioso que ahora venda las bondades del comunismo cuando en 1990 estaba haciendo un concierto en Berlin *precísamente por la caída del muro que lo comunistas levantaron para evitar que los ciudadanos del bloque del Este abandonasen las repúblicas comunistas amenanzando con morir ametrallado a todo aquel que quisiese huir al lado capitalista.*



Este rogelio se está aprovechando ahora de que los nacidos en el 2000 no tienen ni la menor puta idea de qué era lo que pasaba en el bloque del Este antes de la caída del muro.* Corren un tupido velo intentando que la gente olvide y diciendo eso tan manido de... "¿Eso? Eso no era comunismo...." Pues neniño... no sería comunismo pero yo sigo viendo toda esa puta mierda de merchandising del rojerío con camisetitas del che guevara, pines de lenin, avatares de Stalin, banderitas rojas de adorno con la hoz y el martillo e incluso veo a un dirigente de izquierdas vestir un chandal posando en una red social con el escudo de la RDA, república "democrática" comunista en la cual se ASESINABAN a civiles, se TORTURABAN a civiles, y se les asediaba mediante eternos interrogatorios por denuncias realizadas por sus vecinos o por ser meramente sospechosos de ser disidentes del régimen comunista.

Los mayores eso NO LO HEMOS OLVIDADO*, porque lo vivimos; no en nuestras carnes, pero sí lo veíamos todos los días en las noticias... Sabíamos lo que estaba pasando en Europa a unos miles de kilómetros de nosotros y sabíamos que eso era el comunismo.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Ago 2022)

Esto es lo Mas importante que te permite el dinero. Que dices lo que te sale de la polla.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Sigue comiendo pollas y no me pies o vas pal ignore, cosa q seguramente hagas como el 95% de retrasados jajaja



Gilipollas. Llevo observando que eres un imbecil faltón sin inteligencia durante mucho tiempo. Así es que el que se va al ignore eres tú.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Tranqui anormal que tb te meto yo.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ademas en documentales que he visto sobre ese episodio, JAPON YA ESTABA DERROTADO, no hacia falta para nada tirar esas bombas.
> Solo fue un despliegue brutal y sadico de USA para que se enterara todo el mundo de la clase de gentuza que eran.



Ah sí? Y cuántas pruebas tienes de ello? Te lo digo yo, ninguna. Crees que sabes más que Eisenhower y McArthur? Crees que eran gilipollas? Crees que eran psicópatas igualitos a los villanos de una serie B? Pues NO. No lo eran. Todo lo que hacían era inteligente y con una causa lógica. Tampoco les gustaba matar a seres humanos.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Taiwan no es un pais. A ver si os enterais los tragalefas masivas de Anglosion. Como tampoco lo es el Tibet,Cacaluña, Pais Vasco, etc.



Taiwan es el original dueño de toda China. Siguen dominando una isla de 20 millones de habitantes. Esa es la verdad, lo demás, lefas de chino. Mientras Taiwan no decida unirse a China, será independiente.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Ah sí? Y cuántas pruebas tienes de ello? Te lo digo yo, ninguna. Crees que sabes más que Eisenhower y McArthur? Crees que son gilipollas? Crees que eran psicópatas igualitos a los villanos de una serie B? Pues NO. No lo eran. Todo lo que hacían era inteligente y con una causa lógica. Tampoco les gustaba matar a seres humanos.



La prueba son los miles de niños japoneses abrasados por radiacion atomica. 

Podrian haberlo tirado en el palacio del emperador, pero prefirieron matar a remeros inocentes. 

Ademas en esas dos ciudades eran donde mas catolicos habia. Todo un win win para la anglosionada pirata y asesina.


----------



## El Sepulturero (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Soy un fan absoluto de Pink Floyd pero aqui Roger se equivoca, el otro sonríe y yo tambien lo haria.


----------



## Floky (8 Ago 2022)

El periodista es un cínico grandísimo hijo de mil putas, hablando de masacres de EEUU riendo y haciéndose participé del bando bueno. Es lamentable el discurso que tienen los yankees . Gracias Tito Putin por tener los huevos bien puestos.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> La prueba son los miles de niños japoneses abrasados por radiacion atomica.
> 
> Podrian haberlo tirado en el palacio del emperador, pero prefirieron matar a remeros inocentes.
> 
> Ademas en esas dos ciudades eran donde mas catolicos habia. Todo un win win para la anglosionada pirata y asesina.



Nada. El argumento sectario de los skinheads anarquistas de la izquierda y la derecha.

Tú no sabes más que generales de USA que se dedicaban a trabajar poniendo en riesgo su vida de forma diaria. (sí, incluso McArthur ponía en riesgo su vida llendo al frente de batalla con asiduidad, llendo en avion por territorio enemigo, cogiendo jeps para encontrar ubicación adecuada donde poner a las tropas en posición defensiva, etc etc)

Y mucho gimotear por los pobres y los muertos pero luego son millonarios y les da por el culo si atacan militarmente a sus vecinos mientras intentan separar el pais en decenas de cachitos en "el nombre de la democracia" para tener crisis economica constante y matar a las personas pobres mientras gimotean sobre los malvados villanos ricos blah blah ricos que son ellos mismos.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Floky dijo:


> El periodista es un cínico grandísimo hijo de mil putas, hablando de masacres de EEUU riendo y haciéndose participé del bando bueno. Es lamentable el discurso que tienen los yankees . Gracias Tito Putin por tener los huevos bien puestos.



Nanjing. 300.000 muertos por parte de los japoneses a población civil. Ni siquiera se sabe exactamente como lo lograron. Unidad 701, esa de la que los rojos usan como ejemplo para excusar el asesinato de Shinzo Abe. Ahora si un moro decapita a toda tu familia, no te quejes, que tú eres pacifista extremista. Ven aquí a contarnos como los moros necesitan desaogarse y como los perdonas.

Esto era Japon antes de que Usa los liberasen







Este es el numero de personas muertas si no usasen la bomba nuclear







Mira cuantos murieron por Japón . Pero eeeeh que "bomba nuclear mala malita, no usar o malo malo, papi dice bomba nucelar mala"


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No entiendo porque



No entiendes por qué.


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y sumemos que llevan 70 años con el timo del dólar. El resto del mundo trabajando y ellos viviendo del cuento de su impresora.
> 
> Mucho se está tardando en poner las cosas en su sitio.



Eso es lo único importante de lo que nadie debate.El de la economia austriaca de Braun an Inn lo sabía bien( la única economía austriaca).


----------



## OSPF (8 Ago 2022)

Ojala un " puto calvo cabrón , pilla un libro " al final de la entrevista


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



el de pink floyd ha discutido con un discapacitado mental como el calvo de smercommunist y ha ganado
llegan a llevar a la entrevista a un metalero y se lo folla en directo y termina pegado a la silla cubierto de esperma, como cuando el de twisted sister se follo a tipper gore en aquella comparecencia ante el congreso en los 80 por lo de las letras de las canciones (llevaron a frank zappa, un cantante de folk, uno de country y al melenudo caraloco de twisted sister, delante de un subcomite del congreso o alguna movida de esas, y todo el mundo pensaba que el de twisted sister no sabria ni leer, y casualmente fue el que mas duro les dio, lolol)

madeleine albright, cita suya LITERAL
"250mil niños muertos en irak (por lo del bloqueo economico despues de la primera guerra del golfo y antes de la segunda) no son un mal precio a pagar por derrocar a sadam"

otan: liberadores de pueblos y garantes de la paz, me lo han dicho ellos


----------



## Kabraloka (8 Ago 2022)

tiene una gran razón en su argumentario:

¿qué harían los EEUU si china pusiese misiles en méjico o canadá?
invasión segura creo yo...


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que lo mejor que hizo Roger es llevar a mi amigo Snowy en sus giras.      no es una crítica,para mí es lo mejor que hizo.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Nada. El argumento sectario de los skinheads anarquistas de la izquierda y la derecha.
> 
> Tú no sabes más que generales de USA que se dedicaban a trabajar poniendo en riesgo su vida de forma diaria. (sí, incluso McArthur ponía en riesgo su vida llendo al frente de batalla con asiduidad, llendo en avion por territorio enemigo, cogiendo jeps para encontrar ubicación adecuada donde poner a las tropas en posición defensiva, etc etc)
> 
> Y mucho gimotear por los pobres y los muertos pero luego son millonarios y les da por el culo si atacan militarmente a sus vecinos mientras intentan separar el pais en decenas de cachitos en "el nombre de la democracia" para tener crisis economica constante y matar a las personas pobres mientras gimotean sobre los malvados villanos ricos blah blah ricos que son ellos mismos.



En el segundo parrafo desvarias.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> tiene una gran razón en su argumentario:
> 
> ¿qué harían los EEUU si china pusiese misiles en méjico o canadá?
> invasión segura creo yo...



Rusia tiene misiles nucleares en Kaliningrado. Si alguien pusiese bombas nucleares cerca de USA sería porque estaríamos en guerra fría de antemano. Y si USA tiene bases en asia es porque liberaron una decena de países de los japoneses. DESAGRADECIDOS.


----------



## INE (8 Ago 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Ambos tiene razón y la conclusión es que todos son unos interesados demagogos. Nadie se puede clasificar de santo. Ni usa ni Rusia ni China ni nadie



Efectivamente, pero ni Rusia ni China van de santos campeones de la libertad ni de adalides de la democracia.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> )
> 
> madeleine albright, cita suya LITERAL
> "250mil niños muertos en irak (por lo del bloqueo economico despues de la primera guerra del golfo y antes de la segunda) no son un mal precio a pagar por derrocar a sadam"
> ...



No me conocia esa cita pero es tremenda. Hablan de matar seres humanos como si fueran cucarachas. Los nazis no perdieron la guerra, es que se fueron a USA a gobernar.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero ni Rusia ni China van de santos campeones de la libertad ni de adalides de la democracia.



Eso es porque nunca los has leido o escuchado.

China dice que USA es una dictadura y que ellos son héroes. Alegan además que 160 países están a favor de China (de hecho presentan a 160 países en forma de bandera de China) mientras que el G7 son los únicos que están de acuerdo entre sí. También dicen constantemente que el día en que China gobierne el mundo se está acercando. 

Rusia y China sí se consideran adalides de la justicia. Además de que son unos fachas maleducados y agresivos en la política internacional.


----------



## INE (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Eso es porque nunca los has leido o escuchado.
> 
> China dice que USA es una dictadura y que ellos son héroes. Alegan además que 160 países están a favor de China (de hecho presentan a 160 países en forma de bandera de China) mientras que el G7 son los únicos que están de acuerdo entre sí.
> 
> Rusia y China sí se consideran adalides de la justicia. Además de que son unos fachas maleducados y agresivos en la política internacional.



Qué sabrás tú lo que leen o escuchan los demás.


----------



## Burrocracia (8 Ago 2022)

El calvo es totalmente patetico,no se como se puede ser tan ingenuo o si esta actuando por dinero , y el otro bien por salir de Matrix , pero le faltaría matizar que aunque los EEUU no sean los serez de Luz que les cuentan en las peliculas , los otros tampoco (Rusia y China)y si no son mas malos es porque no pueden y entonces ya seria de 10.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Qué sabrás tú lo que leen o escuchan los demás.



Lo sé porque alegas que China no va de adalid de nada cuando sólo hace falta leer a los embajadores y cónsules chinos en twitter para saber que son unos engreidos que van de adalides de la justicia.

China y Rusia es bosta de vaca fascista.


----------



## INE (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No me conocia esa cita pero es tremenda. Hablan de matar seres humanos como si fueran cucarachas. Los nazis no perdieron la guerra, es que se fueron a USA a gobernar.



Con permiso del forero @Baltasar G thang:



Medio millón de niños.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No me conocia esa cita pero es tremenda. Hablan de matar seres humanos como si fueran cucarachas. Los nazis no perdieron la guerra, es que se fueron a USA a gobernar.



Jaja. Tanto China como los soviéticos heredaron el conocimiento de los fascistas de hirohito también que hacían vivisecciones de koreanos y chinos y todo tipo de tropelías.

Sólo teneis lavado el cerebro por la propaganda derechista e izquierdista de los anarquistas prochinos y rusos.

Y lo peor es que vais de inteligentes pero ni sabeis los acontecimientos históricos más basicos.

No hay nada más facha y criminal que un fascista de país en vias de desarrollo.


----------



## Decipher (8 Ago 2022)

Que buenos los comunistas rusos que nos salvaron de los malvados nazis


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Ago 2022)

Es el típico debate lleno de falacias y confrontación entre amiguetes, donde no se dejan hablar el uno al otro. Solo opiniones, sin interés alguno.

Roger tiene razón en lo de quien es imperialista y amenazador hacia el exterior y el verdadero causante de la guerra de Ucrania. Y el otro tiene razón en que China es el mayor violador de los derechos humanos de toda la historia, incluidos a los nazis y a Stalin, y la mayor amenaza a la libertad del ser humano. EEUU el segundo. Esa va a ser la próxima gran lucha de la humanidad: desactivar esos dos imperios del mal.


----------



## -carrancas (8 Ago 2022)

putos periodistos mamporreros del regimen


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Eso es lo único importante de lo que nadie debate.El de la economia austriaca de Braun an Inn lo sabía bien( la única economía austriaca).



Y como alguien dijo "lo malo no es que te hagan una carambola de potra, sino las que vienen después" (al tener tiro extra, para quien no lo conozca).

Y aquí, este poder de poderes les ha permitido no sólo explotar a todos, sino que aprovechándose de ese poder económico han generado todo tipo de abusos, injusticias, saqueos y muerte para, precisamente, seguir y asegurarse mantener ese poder.

Con lo que eso nos ha repercutido a todos, y ya no hablemos de los que perdieron y siguen perdiendo la vida.


----------



## Akira. (8 Ago 2022)

Dos hombres discutiendo y demostrando que manipulación les gusta más. Rusia no ayudó una mierda a Europa de salvarla de nada, a ver si os queda claro de una puta vez, y América tampoco.


----------



## Yomimo (8 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de qué atrevida es la ignorancia.



La ignorancia y sobre todo, qué le pagan.


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y como alguien dijo "lo malo no es que te hagan una carambola de potra, sino las que vienen después" (al tener tiro extra, para quien no lo conozca).
> 
> Y aquí, este poder de poderes les ha permitido no sólo explotar a todos, sino que aprovechándose de ese poder económico han generado todo tipo de abusos, injusticias, saqueos y muerte para, precisamente, seguir y asegurarse mantener ese poder.
> 
> Con lo que eso nos ha repercutido a todos, y ya no hablemos de los que perdieron y siguen perdiendo la vida.



Correctísimo ,pero no lo diga muy alto que entonces tanto rojos como azules le dirán que es usted un nazi.El trile máximo que no acaba nunca.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

En el debate Occidente vs Oriente:

- Se presenta el colonialismo de Occidente como algo horrible sin embargo:

* Al mismo tiempo consideran que los negros de África son muy malos, inferiores y criminales. ¿Cómo se piensan que era la India y toda America no colonizada? ¿Quién es el subnormal que cambiaría 100 años de progreso tecnologico a cambio de que nativos americanos y asiáticos viviendo en la edad de piedra pudieran seguir viviendo de ese modo prehistorico?

- Se dice que los occidentales que derrotaron a Hitler y Hirohito tras la guerra se codearon con ellos como amigos pero:

* Sus salvadores Soviet y China comunistas hicieron lo mismo además de cometer muchos más delitos de lesa humanidad tras la guerra mundial que los occidentales

* Tras la segunda guerra mundial los occidentales acabaron el colonialismo hasta por su propia voluntad.

- Presentan a los occidentales como expoliadores sin embargo:

* Las riquezas expoliadas hacen 100 años y más no tienen ningun tipo de importancia hoy en día. El oro y la plata de los nativos americanos no creaba conocimiento tecnológico... eso fue el esfuerzo de la sociedad en su conjunto, no un trozo de mineral de color amarillo.

* Las infraestructuras en los países colonizados fueron creadas por los colonizadores gracias a sus conocimientos... los colonizados no serían capaces de crearlas ellos mismos. Por algo estos fueron colonizados.

- Los occidentales son egoistas

* Incluso estando en guerra con Corea del Norte prosiguen enviando ayuda humanitaria por valor de miles de millones de euros.

* Menuda cara tienen los chinitos que aun tienen 600 millones de pobres viviendo con menos de 150 dolares mensuales.. que dejen de vender su mercancia a Occidente: ¿Qué va a pasar? Nuestro nivel de vida seguirá siendo ampliamente superior. Sin embargo nuestra población anarquista proseguirá pregonando el fin del mundo a pesar de que son la élite del planeta tierra y nadie más que ellos tienen acceso a tantos lujos. Mientras en China los pobres se morirán de hambre pero sólo a los occidentales se les pasaría por la cabeza hacer una revolución para cambiarlo.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ademas en documentales que he visto sobre ese episodio, JAPON YA ESTABA DERROTADO, no hacia falta para nada tirar esas bombas.
> Solo fue un despliegue brutal y sadico de USA para que se enterara todo el mundo de la clase de gentuza que eran.



Así es. Siguiendo las indicaciones de Maquiavelo. Fue para generar miedo a todos y partir desde una posición privilegiada en la negociación del nuevo orden mundial que se generó.
De ahí el dólar como moneda de reserva, luego timaron a todos eliminando el patrón oro, quedándose el oro y dejando al resto con papeles.
Y encima el dólar ha seguido funcionando como moneda de cambio obligada para todos y ellos son los únicos que la pueden imprimir. Ostias Pedrín. Pero la gente ha vivido décadas sin enterarse.

Por cierto, Pearl Harbor otra estafa más. Lo sabían con antelación, y prefirieron dejar que muriera su gente para tener la excusa moral. Eso sí, sacaron portaviones antes para salvarlos.

Idem de seguir la guerra cuando los alemanes querían detenerla.

La historia la "cuentan" los vencedores. A su manera, para obtener beneficios y poder.

Si la gente conociera la realidad que hay detrás del matrix que nos endosan, verían que el 90% de los acontecimientos importantes están más falseados que las carreras de antonio y fracasado juntas


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Jajajajaja que bien se vive mamando rabo de Soros.


----------



## nate (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Suficiente. Me voy a comprar la discografía de Pink floyd de nuevo. Roger Waters es un genio. Estos músicos SI son defendibles y auténticos, no los progres de mierda que pululan los conciertos enlatados macro festivales para subnormales y niñatos.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Así es. Siguiendo las indicaciones de Maquiavelo. Fue para generar miedo a todos y partir desde una posición privilegiada en la negociación del nuevo orden mundial que se generó.
> De ahí el dólar como moneda de reserva, luego timaron a todos eliminando el patrón oro, quedándose el oro y dejando al resto con papeles.
> Y encima el dólar ha seguido funcionando como moneda de cambio obligada para todos y ellos son los únicos que la pueden imprimir. Ostias Pedrín. Pero la gente ha vivido décadas sin enterarse.
> 
> ...



Entonces si lo sabían de antemano tan solo tendrían que haber defendido mejor Pearl Harbor lo que habría provocado que entrasen en guerra con Japón pero además les hubiesen ganado más fácil.

Tu teoría de la conspiración no se sostiene. Y si es cierto que a veces se callan o tapan ciertas cosas cuando la población civil intentaría obligar al gobierno a hacer cosas que de hacerlas sólo provocasen daños y prejuicios.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Ago 2022)

Hay que hacer un monumento de la polla de ese tío


----------



## SrPurpuron (8 Ago 2022)

Pues si, hay que tenerlos muy grandes para hablar de la invasión rusa cuando EEUU invadió Irak y Afganistán.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Pues si, hay que tenerlos muy grandes para hablar de la invasión rusa cuando EEUU invadió Irak y Afganistán.



Ucrania no ha financiado a grupos terroristas. Iraq y Afghanistán sí.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

La caga al final cuabdo dice que los chinos no han masacrado a nadie. Y el calvo rojo tiene rqzón cuandi dice que a su propia gente.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Correctísimo ,pero no lo diga muy alto que entonces tanto rojos como azules le dirán que es usted un nazi.El trile máximo que no acaba nunca.



Eso es lo que solemos hacer como humanos, auto protegernos, no desagradar, etc.

De eso se aprovechan los ladrones y asesinos.

Haciendo otro simil, es como cuando de pequeños (o de grandes con determinada peña) el abusón acusaba a la víctima de chivato.
Está mal "chivarse", ser un chivato de mierda.
O sea, transforman lo que sería la denuncia de una agresión en algo malo que hace un indeseado (también pasas a ser un indeseado).

Y la gente traga con estas patrañas.

Pero si les que denuncian y además con falsedad son elles, entonces no es ser chivate.

Por eso hay que decir las cosas como son. Que se vea y que la gente empiece a despertar de que la tergiversación del lenguaje y la falacia son las principales armas de bajo coste y pelaje, que dan pie a los grandes abusos y delitos.

Más vale que la gente lo traslade y la gente se entere porque ya no sólo te roban sino que ya han cruzado el Rubicón, convenciendo mediante engaño, propaganda y coacción al populacho para que se inyecte veneno.

Así que el tiempo corre y si no nos espabilamos, lo pagaremos en especie.

Por otro lado, a los CM y demás ralea que les den por culo con una caña rota. Eso es lo que me importan.


----------



## Begemot (8 Ago 2022)

¡Qué grande! Se nota que le da igual todo y dice lo que piensa. De lo mejor que he visto en mucho tiempo.


----------



## DarkNight (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>




Vaya ZASCAS. Subnormal entrevistador DESTRUIDO por todos los flancos


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Entonces si lo sabían de antemano tan solo tendrían que haber defendido mejor Pearl Harbor lo que habría provocado que entrasen en guerra con Japón pero además les hubiesen ganado más fácil.
> 
> Tu teoría de la conspiración no se sostiene. Y si es cierto que a veces se callan o tapan ciertas cosas cuando la población civil intentaría obligar al gobierno a hacer cosas que de hacerlas sólo provocasen daños y prejuicios.



Empieza borrando lo de "tu teoría de la conspiración" como argumento, ya que estás entrando en falacia de lleno. Muy utilizada por cierto

Luego, te invito a que te informes sobre el tema si estás interesado.

De paso te invito a que te informes sobre hechos similares, como la guerra que declararon a España para quitarle las colonias en el Caribe y Filipinas, utilizando el viejo truco de bandera falsa hundiendo su propio acorazado.

También te invito a que te informes sobre el 11s, da para paja.

De Cuba, Kennedy, la Luna, Carrero Blanco y muchos más, mejor para más adelante, que empacha un poco.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> En este floro cada día hay más tontos. En el ignore ya no me cabe tanto imbécil que habla de rojos, progres y comunistas...
> 
> Ej keeeee loh americanoh se arrejuntaron con los comunihtah pa´ convatir contra jitler keeeeee era mu maloh. Perooooo loh comunihtah son roho i pogreeeh keee eso no eh capitalihmo



Madre mía que cosa más tonta. Y además ilegible. Hala, al ignore, sobra mierda.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Ucrania no ha financiado a grupos terroristas. Iraq y Afghanistán sí.



Estados Unidos tambien ha financiado grupos terroristas en Europa, America Latina, Asia y oriente medio.

Bin laden por ejemplo es una creacion total de la CIA.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Ago 2022)

No, los chinos sólo matan a los suyos por millones cada año  Las tonterías que hay que leer. A ver si lee él más y explica por qué desaparecieron 20 millones de chinos hace 2 años. Y por qué lo oculta el PCCH.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Tiene razón en la mayoria de cosas, pero tiene que admitir que China ha masacrado a su pueblo, sistematicamente.



Sabes lo que es un guerra civil? Pues así como en españa con muy poca población ha tenido 3 y 60 y pico levantamientos en 200 años pues llora chinos que son un huevo y llevan 4000 años pues han tenido más y más sangrientamente Pues son más


----------



## Bartleby (8 Ago 2022)

El gran Antonio Machado decía "la verdad también se inventa". La propaganda es el mecanismo que se utiliza, se hace a menudo, para sustituir la realidad de los acontecimientos, por aquella que, no siendo real, debe de sustituir a la realidad de los hechos. Es eso a lo que se le da tanta importancia y se le llama relato, los políticos están siempre preocupados por la importancia de escribir el relato, porque sustituirá a la realidad convirtiéndose en una "realidad" oficial, pasado el tiempo y una vez surta efecto la labor de la propaganda, veremos como nadie cuestiona el relato oficial y todos lo dan por bueno y lo asimilan en sus mentes.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Ago 2022)

Waters dice cosas tan elementales que cualquiera de nosotros debería estar de acuerdo. No voy a comerle el cimbrel por eso, creo que se inmiscuyó con el 1-O y lo de Cataluña

El calvo es gilipollas, lo de creerse que liberaron Europa y ganaron a los nazis cuando entraron en tiempo de descuento y porque si no, los soviéticos iban a llegar hasta los Pirineos


----------



## corolaria (8 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> Suficiente. Me voy a comprar la discografía de Pink floyd de nuevo. Roger Waters es un genio. Estos músicos SI son defendibles y auténticos, no los progres de mierda que pululan los *conciertos enlatados macro festivales para subnormales y niñatos.*




¿Y qué te piensas que es esto?











Qué lejos quedan los tiempos de esto otro:


----------



## Rediooss (8 Ago 2022)

La dictadura China es la que nos quieren imponer, donde los derechos individuales son prácticamente inexistentes .

No podemos pasar por alto que el yugo estadounidense pesa menos que el que tienen preparado para nosotros Putin y Xi Jinping, sopesando la importancia de la libertad individual en la idiosincrasia de los Estados Unidos y el escaso peso que tiene este concepto en el lejano Oriente. 

Dentro de unos años añoraremos la menos mala influencia del Pentágono en nuestras vidas y gritaremos con nostalgia: ¡Contra Estados Unidos vivíamos mejor!
Me aterra ver que alguien hable bien de la dictadura China, y más cuando en un tipo que lleva una vida privilegiada y niega lo que ocurre en a los ciudadanos exclavos del país de Oriente.


Esto no significa que no tenga razón cuando habla de las masacres y los crímenes de EEUU, pero lo de poner de ejemplo a China....ojito, tiene delito, es el sueño húmedo de estos psicópatas que nos gobiernan, una dictadura al estilo chino, dictadura tecnológica.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Rojo de mierda a la puta cuneta hijoputa



Haz hueco tú si ves que hay poquito sitio.
Puta manía de adjudicar cunetas a todo dios..


----------



## Otto_69 (8 Ago 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No sólo eso, están convencidos de que son los buenos, los salvadores del mundo, los auténtico luchadores contra el mal, cuando son ellos los que van sembrando el mal.
> Cuando le dices a un usano que todas las dictaduras de America latina fueron subvencionadas cuando no directamente instigadas por USA entran en shock



Los americanos tienen mierda a paladas pero en Sudamerica llevan dando golpes de estado y guerras civiles desde el primer dia que se independizaron.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Ago 2022)

Hilo para recocijo de las ratas prorrusas.

Defendiendo a un comunista hijo de puta.


----------



## Demi Grante (8 Ago 2022)

¿Está vacunado?


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (8 Ago 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> La dictadura China es la que nos quieren imponer, donde los derechos individuales son prácticamente inexistentes .
> 
> No podemos pasar por alto que el yugo estadounidense pesa menos que el que tienen preparado para nosotros Putin y Xi Jinping, sopesando la importancia de la libertad individual en la idiosincrasia de los Estados Unidos y el escaso peso que tiene este concepto en el lejano Oriente.
> 
> ...



¡Jo! Entre que unos te internan en campos de reeducación para acabar comerciando con el hígado que te han extraido u otros organos,....Entre que otros te meten en el gulag,.... Entre otros que te quieren "vacunar" sí o sí.... ¡Está el panorama _complicao _colega!

¡No quiero echar de menos a nadie!


----------



## Floky (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Nanjing. 300.000 muertos por parte de los japoneses a población civil. Ni siquiera se sabe exactamente como lo lograron. Unidad 701, esa de la que los rojos usan como ejemplo para excusar el asesinato de Shinzo Abe. Ahora si un moro decapita a toda tu familia, no te quejes, que tú eres pacifista extremista. Ven aquí a contarnos como los moros necesitan desaogarse y como los perdonas.
> 
> Esto era Japon antes de que Usa los liberasen
> 
> ...



De verdad que no he entendido una mierda...venta tómate algo y no pases calor.
Saludos


----------



## Luke I'm your father (8 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de qué atrevida es la ignorancia.



Es algo cultural para ellos, el Gran despertar, el Destino manifiesto de América y una serie de dogmas que les han permitido articular una estructura de nación y unidad en lo universal, que diría aquel. 

Parece un tipo con dos dedos de frente, este Roger.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Ago 2022)

Cantante de Pink Floyd, dice._ "Go and do your reading first"._

Me imagino a Roger Waters simplemente diciendo lo que dice en apoyo a Rusia porque David Gilmour editó esto con el nombre de la banda y todavía le escuece haber perdido los derechos del nombre Pink Floyd:


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Ago 2022)

Y, ¿por qué siempre ponen a este tío de reportero cuando salen este tipo de entrevistas donde el entrevistado se rebela?


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Al cm de la cnn le ha faltado decir: Pink Floyd, agárramela que me voy


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Alguien que trabaja en la satánica CNN ya es de base un psicópata, y no hay nada que hablar con psicópatas. El rockero cayó en la trampa.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos
> 
> ...



Es un "actor", como todos los periodistas. TODOS es TODOS. ¿Crees que los telediarios son neutros? ¿Los reportajes de periódico también? No, está todo lleno de frases elegidas para causar un impacto emocional y posicionarte a favor de lo que ellos quieren que estés. Como la sonrisita de la presentadora de TV cuando habla de algo que quieren que te guste, y su cara de oler a mierda cuando sucede lo contrario.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Ago 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> por qué tiene que meter al padre fallecido de Waters.



Más lo metió Waters en cincuenta discos. Los dos últimos de Pink Floyd con él al cargo y más canciones en solitario. Su padre fallecido es una "figura pública" desde finales de los 70.


----------



## George Orwell (8 Ago 2022)

El de la CNN parece que olvidó mencionar los programas de hace un año dedicados a Arabia Saudí cuando el decrépito Biden los ponía a caer de un burro con tintes electorales. 

Ya no toca hablar de derechos humanos y tal respecto de Arabia Saudí, que hace demasiado poco que el decrépito Biden fue a hacer de felpudo para que aumentaran la producción de crudo.


----------



## INE (8 Ago 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> La dictadura China es la que nos quieren imponer, donde los derechos individuales son prácticamente inexistentes .
> 
> No podemos pasar por alto que el yugo estadounidense pesa menos que el que tienen preparado para nosotros Putin y Xi Jinping, sopesando la importancia de la libertad individual en la idiosincrasia de los Estados Unidos y el escaso peso que tiene este concepto en el lejano Oriente.
> 
> ...



Poner a Putin y al chino al mismo nivel denota severo retraso. Dime tú qué restricciones ha habido
en Rusia en la plandemia y cuáles en China, por 
citar un tema reciente. Los rusos no son chinos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Ago 2022)

Charla completa:


----------



## sirpask (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>


----------



## MaGiVer (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## |||||||| (8 Ago 2022)

Waters es anti-americano y pro-chino.... hmmmm.... ¿entonces por qué vive en la infernal América en este chabolo y no en China, como el Javiertzo???

Cosas de rojos


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



El otro solo sabe ponerse rojo con la risita nerviosa.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Empieza borrando lo de "tu teoría de la conspiración" como argumento, ya que estás entrando en falacia de lleno. Muy utilizada por cierto
> 
> Luego, te invito a que te informes sobre el tema si estás interesado.
> 
> ...



Lol. Kennedy? Entonces mañana me dirás que a Shinzo Abe lo mató USA o el propio Japón verdad? USA siempre es malvado. Es el villano del planeta tierra. Putinito el mariconcete es bueno porque es un musculitos dictador. Y Xi ji es bueno también porque ... shrugs. 

Que por cierto ni Carrero blanco ni Kennedy eran los dueños del mundo su muerte no iba a cambiar el destino de toda la humanidad.

¿Cómo no vamos a hablar de conspiraciones si es lo que haceis? Vosotros parece que sólo creeis en mesias

Lo demás mejor ya ni lo comento. Si USA no llegó a la Luna entonces el soviet no llegó a Venus. ¿O soviet si porque soviet bueno que me gustan pero USA no porque "ejjkeeee eh malo porque yo digo que ejj malo... " de nuevo? Siempre es "USA es malo aunque no tenga pruebas de que lo sea tiene que serlo"


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Estados Unidos tambien ha financiado grupos terroristas en Europa, America Latina, Asia y oriente medio.
> 
> Bin laden por ejemplo es una creacion total de la CIA.



No. USA no financió a grupos terroristas para que matasen a civiles. Los de Al-Qaeda solo matan a civiles. Son el equivalente al abusón de clase que da collejas a los niños más bajitos. Subnormales que sólo molestan pero a los que con cuatro ostias te los sacas de encima, nunca llegarán a nada pero siguen ahí, tocando las pelotas por tocarlas aun cuando ellos mismos saben que están cavando su propia tumba.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Lol. Kennedy? Entonces mañana me dirás que a Shinzo Abe lo mató USA o el propio Japón verdad? USA siempre es malvado. Es el villano del planeta tierra. Putinito el mariconcete es bueno porque es un musculitos dictador. Y Xi ji es bueno también porque ... shrugs.
> 
> Que por cierto ni Carrero blanco ni Kennedy eran los dueños del mundo su muerte no iba a cambiar el destino de toda la humanidad.
> 
> ...



Hablas mucho y yerras más.


----------



## qbit (8 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> .
> El de Pnk Floyd dice. que ‘*Taiwán pertenece a China’*, y el periodista se rie …… No entiendo, porque el panoli entrevistador saca estas risas…
> 
> 
> ...



Porque la 2ª Guerra Mundial la ganaron los rojos. En realidad, China continental es parte de Taiwán, no al revés.


----------



## alas97 (8 Ago 2022)

Pero si cñññ es Pro RuZoooo mongolo.

esta gente se lo cree tó, mae mía.


----------



## reconvertido (8 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Todos estos payasos progres (me refiero al calvo gordo hinchado) tiene actitudes psicopáticas y burlonas.
Son tarados y enfermos mentales.


----------



## propileos (8 Ago 2022)

Este es el hijo de puta que apoyaba a Maduro mientras la GNB estaba asesinando venezolanos por las calles de Caracas. 
Desollarlo vivo me parece poco.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Ago 2022)

USA ES EL UNICO PAIS QUE HA USADO BOMBAS ATOMICAS CONTRA OTRA.MATANDO CIVILES INDISCRIMINADAMENTE.SOLO DIGO ESO

Por otra parte CHINA Y RUSIA hay que echarles de comer a parte.


Defender a unos u otros es para pegarse un tiro directamente por subnormal

NInguno es tu Hamijo


----------



## pandillero (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Se construyó su propia guitarra. Conocerás la historia.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que al principio eran objetos caros y se regalaban en las familias con estudios. Elvis o Dylan u otros pobres tuvieron que triunfar con la acústica antes de acceder a una eléctrica.



Venga hombre no se monte Ud películas si yo en el año 70 me compré mi primera telecaster americana según como estaba la peseta, eso sí la pagué en 18 plazos y estuve un mes esperando por ella, como no iba a poder pagarla el bueno de Brian, lo que pasa que prefirió construirla como hacen muchos guitarristas por ejemplo John Mayall, yo mismo he costruido una de mis guitarras y un banjo mucho más difícil, montar que no construir una guitarra eléctrica no es ninguna azaña si tienes unos mínimos conocimientos de manejo de herramientas básicas, otra cosa sería una acústica o clásica.
Por cierto ni Elvis ni Dylan son guitarristas. Y por supuesto todo el mundo tenía dinero suficiente para comprar una guitarra eléctrica, en Usa cualquier músico se lo podía permitir, como hoy día cualquier niño se puede permitir una eléctrica en España. El primer contrato que firmó Elvis con Sun Records venía con un Cadillac descapotable color rosa de regalo, Elvis sabía tocar cuatro acordes básicos para acompañarse, ¿ para qué iba a querer una guitarra eléctrica? igual que Bob Dylan.


----------



## Tblls (8 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero ni Rusia ni China van de santos campeones de la libertad ni de adalides de la democracia.



A China no le hace falta ya es una dictadura

Rusia dice que va a desnazificar Ucrania... Hubiera sido mejor hacer como China, por mis huevos e ya.


----------



## arevacoali (8 Ago 2022)

No son perodistas, repiten como loros, son mamporreros del poder.

Royer tiene muchas tablas para que le entre un incompetente intelectual.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Venga hombre no se monte Ud películas si yo en el año 70 me compré mi primera telecaster americana según como estaba la peseta, eso sí la pagué en 18 plazos y estuve un mes esperando por ella, como no iba a poder pagarla el bueno de Brian, lo que pasa que prefirió construirla como hacen muchos guitarristas por ejemplo John Mayall, yo mismo he costruido una de mis guitarras y un banjo mucho más difícil, montar que no construir una guitarra eléctrica no es ninguna azaña si tienes unos mínimos conocimientos de manejo de herramientas básicas, otra cosa sería una acústica o clásica.
> Por cierto ni Elvis ni Dylan son guitarristas. Y por supuesto todo el mundo tenía dinero suficiente para comprar una guitarra eléctrica, en Usa cualquier músico se lo podía permitir, como hoy día cualquier niño se puede permitir una eléctrica en España. El primer contrato que firmó Elvis con Sun Records venía con un Cadillac descapotable color rosa de regalo, Elvis sabía tocar cuatro acordes básicos para acompañarse, ¿ para qué iba a querer una guitarra eléctrica? igual que Bob Dylan.










Me encanta repartir zascas.


----------



## pandillero (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150045
> 
> 
> 
> Me encanta repartir zascas.



Ningún zasca amigo , lo que pasa es que la historia del rock está llena de mitos, como la historia en general, se lo vuelvo a repetir ¿se cree Ud que el hijo de un ingeniero electronico en Reino Unido en los sesenta no podía comprarse una guitarra y yo en el año 70 en España si me podía comprar una con lo que ganaba como aprendiz de pintor de brocha gorda?
Los Beatles antes de esa época tenían guitarras eléctricas siendo hijos de obreros y estudiantes, los mitos son muy bonitos añaden mucha épica a la historia del rock.
¿Se cree que siendo yo guitarrista no voy ha saber la historia?.
En tal caso se ha dado Ud un auto zasca.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ningún zasca amigo , lo que pasa es que la historia del rock está llena de mitos, como la historia en general, se lo vuelvo a repetir ¿se cree Ud que el hijo de un ingeniero electronico en Reino Unido en los sesenta no podía comprarse una guitarra y yo en el año 70 en España si me podía comprar una con lo que ganaba como aprendiz de pintor de brocha gorda?
> Los Beatles antes de esa época tenían guitarras eléctricas siendo hijos de obreros y estudiantes, los mitos son muy bonitos añaden mucha épica a la historia del rock.
> ¿Se cree que siendo yo guitarrista no voy ha saber la historia?.
> En tal caso se ha dado Ud un auto zasca.



Pues no, no podían permitírselo. Como muchos otros. Pregúnteles a ellos y se lame su ego herido en otro lado.


----------



## SEVEN (8 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de qué atrevida es la ignorancia.



El Ferreras usano


----------



## EGO (8 Ago 2022)

Vuestro hamado Roger Waters en sus conciertos.Vamos...un puto rojo de mierda que deberia ser fusilado y ahora que se joda si los rojos de CNN se chotean de el por follaruso.


----------



## pandillero (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pues no, no podían permitírselo. Como muchos otros. Pregúnteles a ellos y se lame su ego herido en otro lado.



Que no tengo que preguntar a nadie, tengo 65 años y me compré mi primera guitarra Fender Telecaster fabricada en Corona , California con 15 años en la España del tio Paco. Mí padre no era Ingeniero, y aunque lo fuera la pagué yo. 
Siga Ud con sus mitos si le gustan. Ego herido dice, será pipiolo.


----------



## Nicors (8 Ago 2022)

Joder pero si repite todas las gilipolleces de las putinejas del foro. Increible.

Dice que eeuu no hacía falta que entrara en guerra en la II GM que ya Ruisa había ganado jajajajjajajjajana


----------



## Tutankhabrón (8 Ago 2022)

Mira que me he pasado grandes temporadas enfadado con Roger, pero en esta ocasión ha orinado profusa y copiosamente en la cara del esbirro betazo.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Ago 2022)

Maravilloso sera cuando se os cunetee a todos los hijos de la gran puta chupapollas del enemigo. Ojala el caudillo hubiera hecho LOS DEBERES en 1939 no perdonando a los maricones de vuestros awelos


----------



## Orífero (8 Ago 2022)

Waters, aparte de ser uno de los mejores, si no el mejor compositor de la historia del rock (y muy ególatra, todo hay que decirlo), siempre ha tenido su concepto de lo que estaba bien o mal. Y siempre se la ha sudado quién ejecutaba el bien o el mal. Y si tenía que decirlo lo ha dicho. Siempre.

Si tenía que decir que los nazis habían masacrado judíos, lo dijo. Fuera verdad o mentira, estuviera justificado o no. Era su visión y lo dijo. Tuviera razón o no. Pero cuando con las mismas, ha tenido que poner a parir a los judíos, lo ha hecho. Se la sudó el cuento de "pobres, es que están muy dolidos".

Le debe venir en los genes. Su madre, sin ir más lejos, fue miembro del partido comunista británico. Cuando la URSS invadió Hungría, cogió y se borró. Es de ese tipo de gente a la que se puede engañar, pero no para siempre. Tienen algo que se llama espíritu crítico.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (8 Ago 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Waters, aparte de ser uno de los mejores, si no el mejor compositor de la historia del rock (y muy ególatra, todo hay que decirlo), siempre ha tenido su concepto de lo que estaba bien o mal. Y siempre se la ha sudado quién ejecutaba el bien o el mal. Y si tenía que decirlo lo ha dicho. Siempre.
> 
> Si tenía que decir que los nazis habían masacrado judíos, lo dijo. Fuera verdad o mentira, estuviera justificado o no. Era su visión y lo dijo. Tuviera razón o no. Pero cuando con las mismas, ha tenido que poner a parir a los judíos, lo ha hecho. Se la sudó el cuento de "pobres, es que están muy dolidos".
> 
> Le debe venir en los genes. Su madre, sin ir más lejos, fue miembro del partido comunista británico. Cuando la URSS invadió Hungría, cogió y se borró. Es de ese tipo de gente a la que se puede engañar, pero no para siempre. Tienen algo que se llama espíritu crítico.



Lo cual no quita para que nos caguemos 3.000 veces en él por haber dado al traste con uno de los mejores grupos de todos los tiempos. El calbo sin él nunca fue el mismo (salvo honrosas excepciones).

Perdón por el off-topic.

Para más tema musical, HÁVRASE hilo en el lugar correspondiente.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Bueno, no os emocionéis con el bueno de Roger que el tipo cree en el cambio climático y sus conciertos eran un desparrame absoluto contra Trump, llamándole cerdo y todo.



Pues por eso lo sacan en la tele, a ver si te vas creer que si estuviera despierto del todo saldría en algún sitio.


----------



## Orífero (8 Ago 2022)

Y está bien que todo esto lo sepan los que le acusan de antitrump. Sus motivos tendrá. A él le disgustan las acciones, no los personajes.

Que conste que Trump no es nuestro amigo. Aquí se le tiene en un pedestal por comparación con Biden (así salgo ganando hasta yo), pero se la tiene jurada al hispanismo de un modo evidente.


----------



## GuidoVonList (9 Ago 2022)

"Y qué hay de nuestro papel de liberadores?"

Increíble... me da vergüenza ajena escuchar tales delirios de grandeza.


----------



## jkaza (9 Ago 2022)

A ver follanatos, vamos a dar por válidas todas vuestras pajas mentales de que Putin se ha vuelto loco y de que se come a los niños. De que el gobierno chino asesina a su propia población, etc, etc...

Yo solo os pregunto: *Y A VOSOTROS QUÉ COJONES OS IMPORTA? PENSÁIS QUE EEUU ES LA POLICÍA DEL MUNDO?*


----------



## OYeah (9 Ago 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> "Y qué hay de nuestro papel de liberadores?"
> 
> Increíble... me da vergüenza ajena escuchar tales delirios de grandeza.



Es un papel muy interesado. Para ejemplo solo debes ver la "liberada" Europa.

Los anglos son maestros en el cinismo y la propaganda. Maestros.


----------



## GuidoVonList (9 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es un papel muy interesado. Para ejemplo solo debes ver la "liberada" Europa.



Claro, la que luego los liberadores en Hollywood representaban con niñas de 15 años prostituyéndose por chocolatinas. 

Que bonito todo.


----------



## jkaza (9 Ago 2022)

Dios nos proteja de los liberadores y de sus misiones humanitarias


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Buen reportaje dónde se pueden entrever los aires de grandeza y la miseria y muertes que generan todos los seres superiores.
> La historia se repite más de la cuenta. Quién sabe si algún día se repetirá menos, no por haber aprendido, sino porque no quedarán mimbres.



Interesante documental, gracias.


----------



## Cachopo (9 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Le.manda a leer como las feministas, tras decir medias verdades..
Y lo.ultimo que taiwan es china manda huevos el cominilistillo


----------



## Cachopo (9 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Pero, qué aire de suficiencia tiene el otro tipo, qué sonrisita, es un caso claro de qué atrevida es la ignorancia.



Pues no....
Asi a vote pronto. Los aliados empezaron a ayudar a la urrs y a presionar al eje cuando todavia estaba jodida, no cuando estabs ganando la guerra...
Ademas la urrs no libero ningun pais..
En todos impusieron el comunismo, y entraron en.la.guerra por ser invadidos pues fueron ellos y los nazis con el.pacto molotov los que iniciaron la segunda guerra mundial invadiendo polonia.
Por supuesto que china no es taiwan.
China tiene conflictos territoriales con al menos india, y japon que podrían acabar en guerra. Son expansionistas, simplemente no les interesa.
China invadio el tibet.
China esta en lo alto de violaciones de derechos humanos con sus ciudadanos (en eeuu les permiten hacer propaganda del enemigo en la tele sin problema).
Lo de irak no es justificable pero no cambia todo lo demas..
Eeuu tiene qlianzas con regimenes despoticos? Si y china y rusia tambien se llama geopolitica.
Y le manda a leer cuando la mitad de cosss que ha dicho son falsas...


----------



## Cachopo (9 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El aguas es un progueton de mierda, si apoya a Rusia es tipo podemitas y no como nosotros por ser anti nwo.



Apoyar a rusia por ser antinwo es como apoyar al isis por ser antinwo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Apoyar a rusia por ser antinwo es como apoyar al isis por ser antinwo.



El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo, otanero come pollas.


----------



## Cachopo (9 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo, otanero come pollas.



Eso depende de cada situacion.

Ejemplo invasuon alien empiezan en china... nosotros seremos los siguientes, nos aliamos con los aliens?

Es rusia peor que eeuu? Si.
El que prefiere a rusia es subnormal?. Tambien.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Eso depende de cada situacion.
> 
> Ejemplo invasuon alien empiezan en china... nosotros seremos los siguientes, nos aliamos con los aliens?
> 
> ...



Joder menudo retrasado mental come pollas, sigue chupando y deja de citarme ovejo de mierda, ponte la cuarta y muérete.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Apoyar a rusia por ser antinwo es como apoyar al isis por ser antinwo.



el ISIS es una organización creada por el deep state


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Ago 2022)

En algunas cosas de las que dice tiene razón, pero en casi todo lo demás patina. Y todo lo que le dice al tontaina del calvo para que "lea más" en el fondo es la confesión de que quien más debería leer es él mismo. 

En suma que estos son los EEUU. Idiotas por un lado, idiotas por el otro y al final los demás pagamos las consecuencias de su idiocia y paletismo. Para el yanqui medio ya sea republicano o demócrata, la política, la historia o el mundo es como una película de Hollywood. No les pidas más.


----------



## GatoAzul (9 Ago 2022)

Con todo lo que sabe y aún así también forma parte del mismo circo INDUSTRIAL de la CNN "mediante el entretenimiento" lavar el cerebro a las masas.
Está claro que China no invadió Irak, pero China hace una guerra económica mundial (esclavizando a su propio pueblo) porque el resto de paises (sobre todo los DEMOCRATAS) se lo han permitido al haberles convertido en los fabricantes de las necesidades mundiales. De ahí que España compra TODOS sus farmacos a China y que se hayan cerrado tantos negocios familiares en España. Todo es made in China, y si eso no es poder ¿qué lo es?.

Cada uno entiende la libertad como le viene en gana. No existe la libertad sin leyes. No existe la libertad sin el respeto a la moral. No existe la libertad sin Dios. Y no se puede servir a Dios y a las riquezas.

Mateo 6
24 Ninguno puede servir *a* dos señores; porque o *a*borrecerá *a*l uno y *a*mará *a*l otro, o estimará *a*l uno y menospreciará *a*l otro. No podéis servir *a* Dios y *a* las riquezas.


----------



## angek (9 Ago 2022)

Guardado para ver dopo.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Ago 2022)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> Lo cual no quita para que nos caguemos 3.000 veces en él por haber dado al traste con uno de los mejores grupos de todos los tiempos. El calbo sin él nunca fue el mismo (salvo honrosas excepciones).
> 
> Perdón por el off-topic.
> 
> Para más tema musical, HÁVRASE hilo en el lugar correspondiente.



Según confesó Gilmour, al parecer le tuvieron que parar los pies a Waters. El resto de la banda se plantó y tuvo que marchar.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Ago 2022)

En cualquier caso conociendo el espiritu que anima la obra _The Wall _no es difícil imaginar que a Waters le repugnara las practicas que el gobierno chino aplica a su disidencia interior. Posiblemente llevado por la inercia emocional del entrevistador no emplea la precisión muy necesaria en estos casos y acaba calificando de minucias lo que a una cantidad no menor de chinos les depara por oponerse a su gobierno. Estoy seguro que Waters convendría conmigo que estas prácticas son cuando menos repugnantes. No tengo ninguna duda de ello.

Posiblemente no le da importancia en comparación con las devastadoras campañas desestabilizadoras que acomete la NATO. Ciertamente solo cabe interpretarlo así. Hay que interpretarlo de un modo relativo y no absoluto: _el destino que el gobierno chino depara a sus disidentes son minucias en comparación con los efectos dramáticos que ocasiona la NATO "llevando" la democracia._







Imagen tomada del film _The Wall_ en la que Bob Geldof lanza un televisor desde su apartamento


----------



## corolaria (9 Ago 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> En cualquier caso conociendo el espiritu que anima la obra _The Wall _no es difícil imaginar que a Waters le repugnara las practicas que el gobierno chino aplica a su disidencia interior. Posiblemente llevado por la inercia emocional del entrevistador no emplea la precisión muy necesaria en estos casos y acaba calificando de minucias lo que a una cantidad no menor de chinos les depara por oponerse a su gobierno. Estoy seguro que Waters convendría conmigo que estas prácticas son cuando menos repugnantes. No tengo ninguna duda de ello.
> 
> Posiblemente no le da importancia en comparación con las devastadoras campañas desestabilizadoras que acomete la NATO. Ciertamente solo cabe interpretarlo así. *Hay que interpretarlo de un modo relativo y no absoluto: *_*el destino que el gobierno chino depara a sus disidentes son minucias en comparación con los efectos dramáticos que ocasiona la NATO "llevando" la democracia.*_
> 
> ...




Ahora dime qué gobierno de una de las mayores potencias se está haciendo hace años con parte de África.


----------



## corolaria (9 Ago 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> Tengo entendido que China.



Y has entendido bien.


----------



## corolaria (9 Ago 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> y esa pregunta ¿qué tiene qué ver con las decalraciones de Waters?



¿Tienes doble personalidad?

Porque no sé a cual de las dos enviar al ignore.


----------



## Cachopo (9 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Joder menudo retrasado mental come pollas, sigue chupando y deja de citarme ovejo de mierda, ponte la cuarta y muérete.



Los unicos comepollas aqui sois los follaputins


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Los unicos comepollas aqui sois los follaputins



Los otaneros sois chaperos, abre bien y traga hijo de puta.


----------



## Cachopo (9 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los otaneros sois chaperos, abre bien y traga hijo de puta.



Nadie mas independiente que yo
No tengo que buscar un lider en el enemigo declarado(ya solo por la injerencia en Cataluña...) para enfrentarme al nwo y a quien haga falta.

Y me hablas tu, tonto util, de mamarla


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Nadie mas independiente que yo
> No tengo que buscar un lider en el enemigo declarado(ya solo por la injerencia en Cataluña...) para enfrentarme al nwo y a quien haga falta.
> 
> Y me hablas tu, tonto util, de mamarla



paleto asturiano chapero otanero, tira a chuparla monguer

injerencia dice el monguer lol, pero si eres un votontazo come pollas hijo de puta que deberías estar colgado como los 40 millones restantes de basura


----------



## Cachopo (9 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> paleto asturiano chapero otanero, tira a chuparla monguer
> 
> injerencia dice el monguer lol, pero si eres un votontazo come pollas hijo de puta que deberías estar colgado como los 40 millones restantes de basura



Yo no soy pro otan, simplemente nonsoy un tonto util de un tio de una potencia extranjera haciendole propaganda gratis por internet como tu.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Yo no soy pro otan, simplemente nonsoy un tonto util de un tio de una potencia extranjera haciendole propaganda gratis por internet como tu.



tu eres un chapero otanero mongolazo, o peor te quedas de refilón mientras te follan, eres un pasivo jajaja


----------



## Cachopo (10 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> tu eres un chapero otanero mongolazo, o peor te quedas de refilón mientras te follan, eres un pasivo jajaja



Al ignore por tu retraso mental severo


----------



## Orífero (11 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Pues no....
> Asi a vote pronto. Los aliados empezaron a ayudar a la urrs y a presionar al eje cuando todavia estaba jodida, no cuando estabs ganando la guerra...
> Ademas la urrs no libero ningun pais..
> En todos impusieron el comunismo, y entraron en.la.guerra por ser invadidos pues fueron ellos y los nazis con el.pacto molotov los que iniciaron la segunda guerra mundial invadiendo polonia.
> ...




China no invadió el Tibet. Si vas de enterado, normal que metas la pata hasta el fondo. China es tan Taiwan como España, Canarias.

Y la URSS fue una consecuencia de lo que promovieron los que tomaron el poder en EEUU. El pueblo elegido, vamos.


----------



## La biografia (13 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No, los chinos sólo matan a los suyos por millones cada año  Las tonterías que hay que leer. A ver si lee él más y explica por qué desaparecieron 20 millones de chinos hace 2 años. Y por qué lo oculta el PCCH.




Correctisimi. Así es.

Los chinos tienen un problema muy grave y es que se matan entre ellos por nimidades y sobre todo suelen haber muchos apuñalamientos.

De tal manera, que el Partido Comunista chino ha llegado a decir que se deberían de prohibir los cuchillos.


Además, por esta razón es por la que hay una vigilancia muy estricta sobre los Chinos.

Ahora resulta que a los del Partido Comunista les ha dado por ir a colegios privados y con una vigilancia superestricta porque hay muchos chinos que se lanzan a ir en contra de las élites chinas. Los del PCChino están cagaos.

También hay muchos casos de acuchillamientos en las guarderías.

De conductores de autobuses que se lanzan por un puente, a un río para ahogar al resto de los que suben al autobús.

Se odian mucho entre sí y no se llevan bien.

Yo creo que una de las raíces de todo ese problema es causado por el aborto masivo obligatorio del hijo único, eso los bastantes indiferentes y fríos... Entre otras cosas.


----------

